# Cartier Love bracelet fell off - solutions?



## surfergirljen

OMG I am in tears and SO UPSET. I bought it September 5th!! I HATE the new screw system I swear... so so so upset. Going to go file a police report now.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am extremely sorry to hear this. Will insurance cover the cost?


----------



## bagladyseattle

OMgoodness!  I am so sorry.....  I have hope that you insured the bracelet.


----------



## Junkenpo

oh man!  I am sooo sorry to hear this.  I would be in tears, too.  I hope it pops up and you find it or that if not you, whomever finds it, turns it in.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Can you retrace your bike route and maybe you will locate it?  I am so sorry about this.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Oh no, I am so sorry  You must be devastated - I know it is a long shot but were you on your bike locally or further afield, could there be a chance someone turned it in to the police?


----------



## Carnel

O.M.G.  can't believe it...I feel so sorry for you 


how on earth could they not find a solution to this screw issu is beyond understanding, this has been going on for too long


----------



## Caz71

Bloomin hell!!! Are u going to complain to cartier re the crappy screws. Id be cheesed off too. I hope it turns up!


----------



## blumster

Oh Jen!!!!!!!!!
I am so so sorry-
I know how much you were enjoying your new 18s!  Keep hope that you'll find it-  hugs from your new Ebay friend.  (ps. decided to keep your 19 and LOVING it!!!!!)


----------



## glistenpearls

I am so sorry to hear, this is so heartbreaking. This has been at the back of my mind lately. I'm wearing 2 Love since Feb last year and I'm at the point that I have to tighten it with my nail every hour or so. If I don't remember to do it I can feel the bangle start to wiggle like it's about to came off! I'm tempted to complain but I'm not willing to part my Love.
I hope you had a chance to go back and look for it. Definitely file that police report. Hugs xoxo.


----------



## Candice0985

Omg I cannot believe this Jen this is horrible.... Any luck retracing where you were riding? I am so so sorry  I will seriously come help you look for it if you need an extra set of eyes. That sucks so much....


----------



## bagsforme

Can you try to retrace your bike path?  If anyone finds it, they probably won't even know what it is since it'll be in two pieces.  Its possible they wouldn't even pick it up.  Re do your bike path several times!


----------



## MischiefManaged

Ouch that is horrible.  I got my love about 18 months ago and I haven't lost it yet but the screws have definitely come loose if I don't check it regularly.  I'm so sorry and I hope a good soul either turned it into the police station or you find it.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## BarbAga

OP, I am so sorry. Please retrace the bike ride. Good luck finding your love,  or with insurance.  Gosh I am sick, for you.
I got my love a few weeks ago and have checked the screws daily, they have never moved. They stayed tight.
Just had a thought, do you know anyone with a metal detector.  Maybe that would help find it.


----------



## Suzie

I can just imagine your heartbreak, I hope you find it or someone turns it in. I haven't had one problem with mine purchased  in June. Some people do and some don't.


----------



## beachy10

how horrible! so sorry to hear that.

 I had my diamond love fall off in the dressing room. From then on I swore to check the tightness every few days.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jen, I am SO SO sorry.  How long a bike ride was it?  Could you rent one of those metal detector and do the route really slowly?


----------



## LittleMissx

Best of luck hun


----------



## tbbbjb

So sorry to read this, dear Jen   I am racking my brains trying to think of a way to help.  I would think you would have heard a clinck, but of course I do not know where you were riding.  I forget, do these have serial numbers?  If so, I would definitely alert Cartier ASAP.  Who knows, someone might do a good deed and take it there or try to find out if it is authentic.  Definitely call the local boutiques and let them be on the look out.  Again, so sorry!


----------



## MatAllston

We just met on Tuesday and I saw your lovely Love on your wrist. You had mentioned to me just before you went to Cartier that day, that you were thinking of asking them to move your Love from your left wrist to your right. Did they do that for you? If they did, you can blame Cartier that they did not tighten it tight enough as it fell off in just 3 days.

If I can help you search the route, let me know and I will be down at assist with my family. I will also check Craigslist and Kijiji to see if any listing for this comes up. Good luck Jen.


----------



## Harpertoo

Don't give up hope!
I remember a story of a woman, a runner, who found her engagement ring after losing it on a run in Central Park. She retraced the entire route and eventually found it.
Best of luck!


----------



## Longchamp

when I read this.


----------



## **Chanel**

Oh no, how awful! I am so so sorry...I would be heartbroken too. I hope somehow you can find it back when you follow the path you were riding.
But a story like this makes me hesitant if I should buy a Love or not. I tried them today, a plain RG and a RG with 4 diamonds. I really like the one with 4 diamonds, but after reading your story, I am not sure what to do. I also have the opportunity to get a RG plain love with old closure, perhaps I should go for the older closure?
I really hope you can find your bracelet back and if not, that it will be covered by your insurance. Again, I am so so sorry . It's really crazy that these things can happen with such an expensive bracelet.


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG ladies thank you so much for your concern and kind words, and to the amazing Toronto ladies who offered to come help me look for it! You are all amazing. 

I did retrace my bike route on foot - I was just going out for a nice weather ride and walked it there and back looking carefully, nothing.   It is a lot of ground to cover though so who knows, someone could have found it ... I agree, if you didn't know what it was and only found one half it would be hard to tell what it was. I can't imagine most men would know what they were looking at. The area I live in is pretty busy with people out and about on a nice day like today so who knows. 

MattAlison, Candice, you are too sweet for words. MattA I went into Bloor but my sales associate wasn't there so I didn't actually have them put it on my hand, I did it myself last night. I screwed them in totally tightly... the "old one" is as tight as can be on my wrist and now the new one is gone.  

I went to the police station and have to call in the report tomorrow. I called my sales associate in tears and she said not to worry she would help me as much as she could but the first thing I had to do was file a police report. I don't know what Cartier can or will do, but I'm really really upset about this... this should not happen. When I bought my 19 that Blumster now owns (so happy you love it!), it was just before the new ones came out and I remember feeling bummed that I missed out on this "new" screw system... and my sales associate (same one) shook her head and said no, the old one was better... I had a feeling she was right as after how many years hanging out here I've rarely heard anyone lose an old one (maybe one screw but the thing is the other screw TOTALLY holds it on. I have a feeling with this one if one is loose, the other can wiggle out pretty easily. It is A HUGE flaw in the design and I'm sorry but a SCREW shouldn't come loose or things would be falling out of walls and off cars all day!! 

When I called in tears I told the SA who answered (mine was with a client) what happened and that I was on my bike and she actually said to me, "Well, the vibration could have loosened it." W. T. F. ???????????? If a city bike ride in the park LOOSENS BOTH SCREWS on a $7,000 bracelet someone has made a huge design mistake. I wore my 19 surfing and nothing came loose. In fact I don't think I ever had to tighten the screws once! 

For those of you who asked about diamonds and old vs new, I absolutely 1000% have to say get the old system. Not saying that you couldn't lose a screw with the old ones, but with the old system if ONE is tight and one comes out, the tight one will hold the bracelet on long enough for you to notice the loose screw and fix the situation. It's a touch tricker to get on but worth the trouble. I have heard at least 10 people online or from SA's say that the new one "just fell off my wrist" and now I know it is true. 

As for insurance... I think my 19 was insured but I am not sure... I am loathe to put it through insurance though as I had to put my e-ring through a few years back and this will be strike 2 and probably raise our rates too much... I'll see what Cartier can do first... I really think they should do something though. I'm beyond upset. It was 1 MONTH old.  

:rain::rain::rain::rain:


----------



## lanasyogamama

I really hope they do something for you.  That is absolutely insane.


----------



## surfergirljen

It is! It's INSANE. I can totally see how flawed it is now. I think the threads on the screws are half as deep as on the traditional ones and one screw is enough to hold the old one on pretty tight... I could tell as soon as I bought it that this one wasn't as good as the old system but what can you do except buy pre-loved if you want the old one? 

I JUST read about the girl on TPF who's $11,000 diamond one just fell off! They are literally FALLING OFF ALL OVER THE PLACE!!! 

I pray they do the right thing and replace it or refund it... honestly I'm not even sure I'd want a second love anymore, I'd feel so paranoid checking every 5 minutes!   At least the trinity stays put.  

I don't know if I can sleep tonight I'm so upset... :cry::rain:


----------



## Lovefour

I agree they have to do something! it seems there is a problem with some of the new systems. It should not just fall off. I think we should all insure them because it seems it can just happen. I would start with your sales person and keep going up the ladder until they admit there was a defect. I know that there was something wrong with Kelly Ripa rg one because for like 8 weeks she did not wear it and now she wears to yg's. On her rg one she was constantly tightening the screws with her fingernail. This is so upsetting!


----------



## lanasyogamama

surfergirljen said:


> It is! It's INSANE. I can totally see how flawed it is now. I think the threads on the screws are half as deep as on the traditional ones and one screw is enough to hold the old one on pretty tight... I could tell as soon as I bought it that this one wasn't as good as the old system but what can you do except buy pre-loved if you want the old one?
> 
> I JUST read about the girl on TPF who's $11,000 diamond one just fell off! They are literally FALLING OFF ALL OVER THE PLACE!!!
> 
> I pray they do the right thing and replace it or refund it... honestly I'm not even sure I'd want a second love anymore, I'd feel so paranoid checking every 5 minutes!   At least the trinity stays put.
> 
> I don't know if I can sleep tonight I'm so upset... :cry::rain:



Well, to try to help you sleep, just remember that you and your girls are all safe and healthy.

Have you told your DH?  MINE.WOULD.FREAK.


----------



## sjunky13

so sorry to hear this.
I hope you do find it. Last month I lost my engagement ring and was a mess for a bit. I still do not have a wedding or e ring . Be happy you are ok and it is only a material item that was lost. I know it sounds cliche, but true.


----------



## LVDevotee

Ugh! I keep checking back on this thread hoping for an update that you found it. Still hoping......


----------



## etk123

Ugh Jenn that just makes my chest hurt....so so sorry....there is absolutely no justification for it falling off....I hope this somehow ends well for you, I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## slowlikehoney

LVDevotee said:


> Ugh! I keep checking back on this thread hoping for an update that you found it. Still hoping......



I keep doing the same thing... 
I'll be saying a little prayer tonight that this story has a happy ending.


----------



## lorihmatthews

This is awful ... would the bracelet be covered under homeowner's insurance? I would be heartbroken if I lost a new bracelet like that.


----------



## Isachristy

I'm so sorry to hear this...I feel so awful
My friend lost her half of rg bracelet too.  She was in amusement park with her kids and she didn't realize she was missing the bracelet until she looked her arm and the bracelet was gone!!!! She went crazy looking for it everywhere... Funny thing is she found just the half of bracelet in her purse.. the rest gone....she call the boutique and they told her she needs to send half of bracelet to Paris workshop to make the other half and pay 60% of retail price!!! 
Can you believe this??????


----------



## Storm Spirit

How awful!! Sorry to hear this 

Hope Cartier can sort you out with something - IMO they damn well should as this is a huge design flaw in such an expensive bracelet!


----------



## skyqueen

Darling Jen...how awful, I feel so bad for you! Terribly disappointing!!!
Definitly a design flaw and Cartier should do something about it, but I'm not holding my breath. Check your insurance policy but unless you had a specific rider on the bracelet you may only get 1K. That's how my insurance works.
Have you googled "screw design flaw Cartier Love bracelet"...I'm sure there are tons of people with this problem. Maybe you could get some answers.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## imgg

Yeah, I learned my lesson on this too.  My less than a year-old diamond tennis bracelet my DH bought be, fell off my arm at LAX.  Just gone.  Not sure how the safety clasp came undone.  I was sick about it for weeks.  Some lucky person is out there collecting beautiful bracelets.


----------



## beachy10

Why couldn't they have made a hinge design? My clou and hermes CDC both have hinges and I think that's much more safe.


----------



## Harpertoo

beachy10 said:


> Why couldn't they have made a hinge design? My clou and hermes CDC both have hinges and I think that's much more safe.


I'm sure they could do a hinge design, but the sense of "permanence" with the screw design is integral to the concept.

I wonder why Cartier chose the redesign in the first place?


----------



## slowlikehoney

Harpertoo said:


> I'm sure they could do a hinge design, but the sense of "permanence" with the screw design is integral to the concept.
> 
> I wonder why Cartier chose the redesign in the first place?



Yes! I have been wondering that exact same thing! I assumed it must have been talked about extensively in some previous thread so I didn't want to rehash it if that was the case. But now I'm really wondering what the deal is with that. Were they trying to save money? Or make more money when the bracelet falls off and people have buy another one? 

If they wanted to keep the screw on concept they could always have one side hinged and the other side screwed on. At least that way you'd only have to worry about one side. And less chance of you not noticing if it falls off. 

Honestly, I will never buy one after reading this. The whole thing is just too horrifying. And I already have enough of an obsession about worrying about losing/breaking the jewelry I have now that is way more secure (and WAY less expensive.)


----------



## Florasun

Jen, so sorry to hear about your bracelet!  I don't blame you for being steamed! Hope Cartier will do something about it. Or that you find it. Good luck!


----------



## katieny

I'm so sorry this happened to you. I lost a Tiffany charm and was totally sick about that. I can't even imagine....
This design flaw is unacceptable. Luxury makers just seem to think that it is okay to make less than exemplary goods because they are high end. Unbelievable. You shouldn't have to keep checking your wrist to see if a bracelet (that isn't supposed to come off) is still there!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh Jen, so sorry this happened to you!  
Makes me want to buy the VCA perlee for certain, now...vs the 4 diamond love.
Too risky.
I hope that Cartier takes care of you.


----------



## lulilu

so sorry.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Jeesh.  I am so sorry to hear this.  IF it was only a month old, it probably didn't even have scratches yet.  Yikes.

I have two of the old screw system. One bought in 2008 and one bought in 2009.

I have had them on ever since and the screws have never even come a tad bit loose.

Cartier should really just go back to the old design.  I have heard of way too many people losing there bracelet and it just coming off.

What fun is it to own a bracelet you have to check every few hours to see if the screws are loose??  I never ever check mine.  I just did now after reading this.  Tight as can be.


----------



## missD

So sorry! I have the new screw system and I visibly check it once every Couple to days to see if the there is any loosening.


----------



## dalhousiekid

That is So Horrible! I feel for you...


----------



## everything posh

oh my goodness. I just read this and my heart stopped! I'm so sorry to read about this!!! I have a YG with the old screw system love that I've worn since xmas of 2009 and the screws havn't loosened at all!! I wear it everywhere all the time and have never taken it off. I don't even check the screws. (of course I did now and they are still tight). I'm getting a YG with 10 diamonds and now I'm freaking out about purchasing something so expensive and having to check it all the time!!! Seriously Cartier HAS to do something about this. People cannot be losing their bracelets! Wonder if this will effect their sales?? 

I sure hope you either get your bracelet back or Cartier does something for you! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

surfergirljen said:


> OMG ladies thank you so much for your concern and kind words, and to the amazing Toronto ladies who offered to come help me look for it! You are all amazing.
> 
> I did retrace my bike route on foot - I was just going out for a nice weather ride and walked it there and back looking carefully, nothing.   It is a lot of ground to cover though so who knows, someone could have found it ... I agree, if you didn't know what it was and only found one half it would be hard to tell what it was. I can't imagine most men would know what they were looking at. The area I live in is pretty busy with people out and about on a nice day like today so who knows.
> 
> MattAlison, Candice, you are too sweet for words. MattA I went into Bloor but my sales associate wasn't there so I didn't actually have them put it on my hand, I did it myself last night. I screwed them in totally tightly... the "old one" is as tight as can be on my wrist and now the new one is gone.
> 
> I went to the police station and have to call in the report tomorrow. I called my sales associate in tears and she said not to worry she would help me as much as she could but the first thing I had to do was file a police report. I don't know what Cartier can or will do, but I'm really really upset about this... this should not happen. When I bought my 19 that Blumster now owns (so happy you love it!), it was just before the new ones came out and I remember feeling bummed that I missed out on this "new" screw system... and my sales associate (same one) shook her head and said no, the old one was better... I had a feeling she was right as after how many years hanging out here I've rarely heard anyone lose an old one (maybe one screw but the thing is the other screw TOTALLY holds it on. I have a feeling with this one if one is loose, the other can wiggle out pretty easily. It is A HUGE flaw in the design and I'm sorry but a SCREW shouldn't come loose or things would be falling out of walls and off cars all day!!
> 
> When I called in tears I told the SA who answered (mine was with a client) what happened and that I was on my bike and she actually said to me, "Well, the vibration could have loosened it." W. T. F. ???????????? If a city bike ride in the park LOOSENS BOTH SCREWS on a $7,000 bracelet someone has made a huge design mistake. I wore my 19 surfing and nothing came loose. In fact I don't think I ever had to tighten the screws once!
> 
> For those of you who asked about diamonds and old vs new, I absolutely 1000% have to say get the old system. Not saying that you couldn't lose a screw with the old ones, but with the old system if ONE is tight and one comes out, the tight one will hold the bracelet on long enough for you to notice the loose screw and fix the situation. It's a touch tricker to get on but worth the trouble. I have heard at least 10 people online or from SA's say that the new one "just fell off my wrist" and now I know it is true.
> 
> As for insurance... I think my 19 was insured but I am not sure... I am loathe to put it through insurance though as I had to put my e-ring through a few years back and this will be strike 2 and probably raise our rates too much... I'll see what Cartier can do first... I really think they should do something though. I'm beyond upset. It was 1 MONTH old.



OMG, it was only one month old ? I really think Cartier should do something about it, and should actually replace the bracelet for you since this is obviously a flaw with the new system. I will keep an eye on this thread and I will keep my fingers crossed for you for a good outcome. Again, I am so so sorry...this really is a horrible situation 

I also would like to thank you for your advice regarding 4 diamonds versus plain with old closure.
After reading your story (and it's not the first time I've heard that the bracelet with the new system fell off), I decided to go for the old system. I posted pics of it in the Cartier Love Bracelet thread to have it authenticated. While I still adore the 4 diamonds one, I just don't feel comfy with the new system and I don't want to worry about losing it all the time.
So thank you for your advice and I truly hope this story is going to end well for you. It really should end good .


----------



## skyqueen

Coming back to check on the status...I'm assuming you haven't found your Love.


----------



## ek9977

Oh no..... I'm sorry to hear this  Hope everything works out!


----------



## kim_mac

i feel terrible and so sorry that you lost your bracelet.  so frustrating to hear about the new screw system.  i hope you find it soon or cartier can help you out somehow...keep us posted, jen!


----------



## twitspie

So sorry! Hugsss


----------



## jenayb

OP, my heart truly goes out to you. I cannot even IMAGINE how upset you must be. 

Did you not have the bracelet insured? I know this may be too little too late, but you should *always* insure your more expensive pieces - whether you wear them all the time or not. Second, I'm not sure how much Cartier will be able to do. From a liability standpoint, you may have gone home, taken the bracelet off, and then put it back on incorrectly which absolutely will cause the screw system to malfunction. I am of course not saying this is what happened, but looking at it from the viewpoint of Cartier, I could see this being an issue. 

My very first thought when I read your first post, that being said, is that your SA put the bracelet on incorrectly. I also have the new screw system and purchased my YG in June of this year. It was fine for the first few days, but loosened all day every day after that. One half actually fell off in Nordstrom, but thank GOD I looked down and noticed it. I would have been LIVID had I lost this! I returned to my local Cartier boutique and had them inspect the bracelet. Finding nothing wrong, the SA put it back on me TIGHT and honestly I have not had an issue since. The screws haven't so much as come even a little loose. Anyhow, just some things to think about. I really, really hope you are able to come to some type of resolution, hon. This is just terrible.


----------



## surfergirljen

Thanks so much everyone! 

I haven't found it. Took another loop on foot but no luck. Waiting to hear back from the police and then will talk further with Cartier. I'm NOT going to take this lying down though... I will settle for nothing less than a replacement or store credit. My (lovely) sales associate put it on my wrist... so I know it was put on correctly... and it was one month old. I'm so tired of hearing about these expensive treasures falling right off people's hands, someone has to make this right!!

Yes it's insured but I am loathe to put it through... it's going to raise our rates and I would rather only do that for something really crazy expensive like an e-ring, KWIM? 

Also... I mean if my Tiffany diamond fell out of it's setting one month after I bought it, I would not be going to insurance, I'd be at Tiffany's complaining about their quality control! It's just not right!! It's almost a joke to me that this is happening over and over from one of the most luxurious brands out there... shame on them!! Hoping at least they will make it right and I can happily report back that they at least stand behind their product! Wish me luck...


----------



## babeexphat

surfergirljen said:


> Thanks so much everyone!
> 
> I haven't found it. Took another loop on foot but no luck. Waiting to hear back from the police and then will talk further with Cartier. I'm NOT going to take this lying down though... I will settle for nothing less than a replacement or store credit. My (lovely) sales associate put it on my wrist... so I know it was put on correctly... and it was one month old. I'm so tired of hearing about these expensive treasures falling right off people's hands, someone has to make this right!!
> 
> Yes it's insured but I am loathe to put it through... it's going to raise our rates and I would rather only do that for something really crazy expensive like an e-ring, KWIM?
> 
> Also... I mean if my Tiffany diamond fell out of it's setting one month after I bought it, I would not be going to insurance, I'd be at Tiffany's complaining about their quality control! It's just not right!! It's almost a joke to me that this is happening over and over from one of the most luxurious brands out there... shame on them!! Hoping at least they will make it right and I can happily report back that they at least stand behind their product! Wish me luck...



I understand and you should not settle for any less! The quality control has really been lacking!! Please update us on the status


----------



## Harper Quinn

OP I felt a twinge in my heart when I read it. My heart goes to you. Good luck with Cartier. Fight for it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hope that Cartier comes through for you.... Not sure if my expectations would be
high for Cartier to do what you think they should OP, but if you don't ask you
never know...


----------



## whimsic

I am so sorry this happened to you  this must he so devastating. I hope Cartier will do something about it.


----------



## lubird217

I just saw your post this morning! This is so terrible. I have no idea what the old and new systems mean but I'm horrified for what this means for the brand! I hope something can be done for you.


----------



## surfergirljen

hotshot said:


> Hope that Cartier comes through for you.... Not sure if my expectations would be
> high for Cartier to do what you think they should OP, but if you don't ask you
> never know...



I'm going in fighting. It's NOT RIGHT. You pay $7300 with tax for a GOLD BANGLE and the name that goes behind it, it's put on by the sales associate (who I LOVE)... and 30 days later it falls off... it makes no sense!!    The old system is SO MUCH BETTER. One other thing about the old system is that the two sides lie so flush against each other all the time - you can tell it's on right b/c you almost can't eyeball where the seam is. I found even after she put the other one on me you could see the line. The old one was around for 30-40 years and worked beautifully - whyyyy would they change it???


----------



## JOJA

I'm so sorry this happened to you!!  
Did your SA put on the bracelet and it fell off or did you put it on?  In your first post you said you had put it on, but then in later posts you said the SA did.  

I really hope Cartier takes responsibility for this, the bracelet is way to expensive and should not fall off (no matter who puts it on).

Good luck!!!


----------



## nc.girl

I'm so sorry you lost your bracelet! Cartier should definitely give you a credit for the cost of the bracelet, or just give you a new one. If you do get a new one, I think I would strongly consider putting some Loctite on the screws to hopefully prevent this from happening again. I hope Cartier makes this right for you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Checking back to see if you found your bracelet.
So sorry!!
You should definitely hang in there.
Speak to a manager, call NYC of you must.
I sincerely hope this works out for you.


----------



## kath2

You can't really call a product "luxury" or "high end' if it has such a major design flaw. They should be ashamed of themselves for not taking the new system off the market & going back to the old system. From a business standpoint, it's foolish not to, because eventually either there'll be a lawsuit, or someone will write a story for a fashion mag or blog.


----------



## kath2

p.s.--one thing I would do is collect anecdotes from this forum of others who've had problems & print them out; they need to know there's a forum where bad publicity exists, and that every time someone googles "Cartier love" they lose potential customers.


----------



## Monica

So sorry to hear this! Hopefully Cartier can do something for you, especially if the SA put it on for you (did she indeed?).
Kuddo's to you...


----------



## slowlikehoney

kath2 said:


> p.s.--one thing I would do is collect anecdotes from this forum of others who've had problems & print them out; they need to know there's a forum where bad publicity exists, and that every time someone googles "Cartier love" they lose potential customers.



That is a really good idea! This should definitely become public knowledge.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

I'm so sorry to hear about this!! I keep coming back to this thread in hopes that you will either be reunited with your bracelet or that Cartier will replace it because of _their_ obvious new design flaw...  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a happy ending to this story!


----------



## angelicskater16

My mom had the same issue with hers and i took hers back to the Cartier store and my SA replaced it with a new LOVE. Mine hasn't had this issue yet so I'm guessing its not every piece.... ush:


----------



## Threshold

If one Google's "cartier love bracelet problems", there are already sites which feature the complaints , and not only about this particular bracelet.

I'm soooo glad I haven't had this problem, but my rg diamond is an earlier version.  Plus when I wear it, I tighten daily.

I am _very sorry_ for the loss and frustration.


----------



## lanasyogamama

When I try to google this, all I get are Cartier links, and links to replicas.  Cartier seems to have this pretty locked down.


----------



## sjunky13

JOJA said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you!!
> Did your SA put on the bracelet and it fell off or did you put it on?  In your first post you said you had put it on, but then in later posts you said the SA did.
> 
> I really hope Cartier takes responsibility for this, the bracelet is way to expensive and should not fall off (no matter who puts it on).
> 
> Good luck!!!




The first post said she put it on herself, it is now edited and says nothing and she said the SA did it in future posts................
Non the less  ....
OP, I hope Cartier stands behind you, mine fell off in my home and I brought it in bent.
You may want to use your insurance , that is what it is for.


----------



## JOJA

sjunky13 said:


> The first post said she put it on herself, it is now edited and says nothing and she said the SA did it in future posts................
> Non the less  ....
> OP, I hope Cartier stands behind you, mine fell off in my home and I brought it in bent.
> You may want to use your insurance , that is what it is for.



Sorry I don't understand your tone (via internet is always hard).  
It says it in her update post (#24).  I wasn't trying to start anything, I was asking a question because if the SA put it on her then it's the SA's fault hands down.  I still think Cartier should do something, a $7k bracelet should not just fall off.  I sincerely hope they do the right thing.


----------



## sjunky13

JOJA said:


> Sorry I don't understand your tone (via internet is always hard).
> It says it in her update post (#24).  I wasn't trying to start anything, I was asking a question because if the SA put it on her then it's the SA's fault hands down.  I still think Cartier should do something, a $7k bracelet should not just fall off.  I sincerely hope they do the right thing.


  I am not disagreeing with you at all. Maybe OP can clarify if she or her SA did put it on.
I hope they set her straight, but Cartier is not into losing money. I brought my bent bracelet in and still had a bit of a hard time. 

I am not saying the OP is lying, but anyone can say something fell off. Many people are scamers. KWIM? Does Cartier decide to just replace these bracelets if they fall off? Will that be their new policy? Will they sell insurance at Cartier because this can happen? Will people  expect it because it is on this thread on the internet? It may push them to not do anything or it may make them give her a full refund, who knows? Should a 7k bracelet fall off? No. Then again, we do not know if it was put on properly , tightened the correct way....ect.  This is a bracelet that is meant to be on for life, so maybe better education in selling the bracelet , example you need to check it daily...ect . We have no clue if her sa did these things.

I  dounderstand the OP's pain, I lost my ering last month, never found it. I have no ering now and it was not insured, all my fault. 
I suggested insurance as it is what it is for.


----------



## elaina

surfergirljen said:


> I'm going in fighting. It's NOT RIGHT. You pay $7300 with tax for a GOLD BANGLE and the name that goes behind it, it's put on by the sales associate (who I LOVE)... and 30 days later it falls off... it makes no sense!!    The old system is SO MUCH BETTER. One other thing about the old system is that the two sides lie so flush against each other all the time - you can tell it's on right b/c you almost can't eyeball where the seam is. I found even after she put the other one on me you could see the line. The old one was around for 30-40 years and worked beautifully - whyyyy would they change it???



I agree about the two sides not flushing against each other all the time.  I haven't seen anyone mention this so I assumed no one noticed.  With the old system,  it was flushed all the time and you cannot eyeball the seam.  With the new system, the screw may be tight but eventually you can see the seam open up bigger especially if you twist your arm a certain way.  So soap tends to go in between the seam and may cause further loosening of the screw.

I've inquired about Loctite with a Sales Associate and the store manager at South Coast Plaza in So Cal.  They didn't recommend it because it makes that seam bigger!  Ridiculous, right?  They also said that they have never heard of people losing their bracelets from the new screw system.  What a lie, huh?  I bet they are aware of it.  Also, when they do screw it on, they put a LOT of force into it - unlike the old system.  It's like they are almost stripping the screw head.

I also agree that if they do not replace this somehow, you may need to take a step further.  Collect names,  threads, etc and talk to someone.  A class actiomn thing would be great if you are pretty sure you won't be buying from them anymore.

Good luck!


----------



## elaina

sjunky13 said:


> I am not disagreeing with you at all. Maybe OP can clarify if she or her SA did put it on.
> I hope they set her straight, but Cartier is not into losing money. I brought my bent bracelet in and still had a bit of a hard time.
> 
> I am not saying the OP is lying, but anyone can say something fell off. Many people are scamers. KWIM? Does Cartier decide to just replace these bracelets if they fall off? Will that be their new policy? Will they sell insurance at Cartier because this can happen? Will people  expect it because it is on this thread on the internet? It may push them to not do anything or it may make them give her a full refund, who knows? Should a 7k bracelet fall off? No. Then again, we do not know if it was put on properly , tightened the correct way....ect.  This is a bracelet that is meant to be on for life, so maybe better education in selling the bracelet , example you need to check it daily...ect . We have no clue if her sa did these things.
> 
> I  dounderstand the OP's pain, I lost my ering last month, never found it. I have no ering now and it was not insured, all my fault.
> I suggested insurance as it is what it is for.


I agree with a lot of the points mentioned.   However I do have to agree with the OP.  The old system's screws did not required a lot of force to ensure the screw is tight.  With the new system, you have to make it tight and try to turn it 1/4 more just to ensure it's tight.  With the old system,  you check it daily for a week to make sure the screw hasn't moved.  After that, you don't have to check it frequently.  With the new system, you have to check it daily for life!  Sucks, right?


----------



## slowlikehoney

Does anyone have any idea why they changed the screw system in the first place? If I were a lawyer, that would be my first question to Cartier.


----------



## elaina

slowlikehoney said:


> Does anyone have any idea why they changed the screw system in the first place? If I were a lawyer, that would be my first question to Cartier.



I'm guessing people lost those tiny screws with the old system.  It's always been a challenge.  Even with the "old system" there were still changes made.  An old system made in 2009 was not the same as an old system made in 2008.


----------



## kath2

Here's an older thread about the Love's design flaw:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-love-bracelet-broke-757234.html

Side note: when screws are tightened, over time the threads will strip (that is, the little grooves inside the bracelet will wear down.) This wasn't a problem with the old Love, b/c the screws rarely had to be tightened. Buyers are in a damned if you do/damned if you don't situation--don't tighten the screws & it may fall off; do tighten, & over time it will become less and less secure. 

I'd demand your money back to purchase one with the old screws, or a store credit to spend perhaps on rings or necklace.


----------



## ChaneLisette

elaina said:


> I agree about the two sides not flushing against each other all the time.  I haven't seen anyone mention this so I assumed no one noticed.  With the old system,  it was flushed all the time and you cannot eyeball the seam.  With the new system, the screw may be tight but eventually you can see the seam open up bigger especially if you twist your arm a certain way.  So soap tends to go in between the seam and may cause further loosening of the screw.
> 
> I've inquired about Loctite with a Sales Associate and the store manager at South Coast Plaza in So Cal.  They didn't recommend it because it makes that seam bigger!  Ridiculous, right?  They also said that they have never heard of people losing their bracelets from the new screw system.  What a lie, huh?  I bet they are aware of it.  Also, when they do screw it on, they put a LOT of force into it - unlike the old system.  It's like they are almost stripping the screw head.
> 
> I also agree that if they do not replace this somehow, you may need to take a step further.  Collect names,  threads, etc and talk to someone.  A class actiomn thing would be great if you are pretty sure you won't be buying from them anymore.
> 
> Good luck!



Just curious what you mean by the seams showing/not showing. I can see the seam on mine but it is still super tight and the screws have not moved at all since the first day I put it on. It just seems unbelievable that both screws could be tight and then both come out simultaneously. I would think one would loosen first and the unequal weight distribution or pinching could be felt. I did not have mine insured before but did so yesterday after reading this. Hope OP is able to recover the loss through insurance.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

slowlikehoney said:


> Does anyone have any idea why they changed the screw system in the first place? If I were a lawyer, that would be my first question to Cartier.



Probably to save 20 cents in manufacturing. The new screws are cheaper. Wish I was joking. 

Which is why all companies cut back in the manufacturing. They aren't the first ones to do it. Just like why they transfer production to china or India - to save money. 

If I was a gambling gal, I would bet they aren't making these in the same location they did in 2005. Or whatever year was the 'old style.' 

OP - am very sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Caz71

I think I would buy the cuff if I was going to Cartier for my Love purchase. Can the cuff fall off too. Is it a big open slit? Id be too scared now to buy the new screw one.


----------



## prplhrt21

Caz71 said:


> I think I would buy the cuff if I was going to Cartier for my Love purchase. Can the cuff fall off too. Is it a big open slit? Id be too scared now to buy the new screw one.


I have 2 cuffs and there is no way they could fall off, but I like mine  to sit close to my wrist because I don't like them loose...I have two  17's  on my 6.5" wrist..


----------



## Threshold

prplhrt21 said:


> I have 2 cuffs and there is no way they could fall off, but I like mine  to sit close to my wrist because I don't like them loose...I have two  17's  on my 6.5" wrist..



Absolutely.  Correct size and expert fitting are essential, as well as _buying from_ Cartier and not a licensed merchant.


----------



## love_potion_9

Speaking of insurance, I would imagine Cartier's insurance would cover them for this kind of thing, no?  As a big jewellery company. for sure they have very good insurance for these kind of problems



surfergirljen said:


> Thanks so much everyone!
> 
> I haven't found it. Took another loop on foot but no luck. Waiting to hear back from the police and then will talk further with Cartier. I'm NOT going to take this lying down though... I will settle for nothing less than a replacement or store credit. My (lovely) sales associate put it on my wrist... so I know it was put on correctly... and it was one month old. I'm so tired of hearing about these expensive treasures falling right off people's hands, someone has to make this right!!
> 
> Yes it's insured but I am loathe to put it through... it's going to raise our rates and I would rather only do that for something really crazy expensive like an e-ring, KWIM?
> 
> Also... I mean if my Tiffany diamond fell out of it's setting one month after I bought it, I would not be going to insurance, I'd be at Tiffany's complaining about their quality control! It's just not right!! It's almost a joke to me that this is happening over and over from one of the most luxurious brands out there... shame on them!! Hoping at least they will make it right and I can happily report back that they at least stand behind their product! Wish me luck...


----------



## dialv

I feel so bad for you, you just got it and honestly how can the SA blame your activity for it loosening the screws. These are suppose to be left on all the time, for the price of these you shouldn't have to worry about them so much.


----------



## Candice0985

I don't think it's an issue if whether OP put the bracelet on herself or her SA did it. IMO you should be able to remove and also put back on this bracelet yourself with no risk of it falling off. this is Cartier we are talking about, they should be of a quality that a bracelet worth 7k and that has been around for 50+ years and doesn't fall off! If a bracelet applied with screws and a screwdriver cannot stay on then there's something wrong with the design.....and they should be aware of this! where is the quality control!?


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> I don't think it's an issue if whether OP put the bracelet on herself or her SA did it. IMO you should be able to remove and also put back on this bracelet yourself with no risk of it falling off. this is Cartier we are talking about, they should be of a quality that a bracelet worth 7k and that has been around for 50+ years and doesn't fall off! If a bracelet applied with screws and a screwdriver cannot stay on then there's something wrong with the design.....and they should be aware of this! where is the quality control!?




The only way they would notice is if people stop buying and I do not see this happening at all. Love is very hot now, just look at how much the Jewelry sub forum talks about it.


----------



## sjunky13

elaina said:


> I agree with a lot of the points mentioned.   However I do have to agree with the OP.  The old system's screws did not required a lot of force to ensure the screw is tight.  With the new system, you have to make it tight and try to turn it 1/4 more just to ensure it's tight.  With the old system,  you check it daily for a week to make sure the screw hasn't moved.  After that, you don't have to check it frequently.  With the new system, you have to check it daily for life!  Sucks, right?



There were problems with the old and now with the new. There will always be problems I am guessing as it is a 2 piece bracelet. I have heard more problems with this new version though and I wonder if it is became more people own them now or is it flawed. Cartier says it is not flawed.  I hope OP gets some resolution . Losing that kind of money is sickening and I def for sure feel for her. I am curious to hear of the outcome.

I was lucky mine fell off at home and I heard it. If it happened outside I think I would be SOL and use insurance to replace the cost. 

I got a new one replaced and so far it has been fine, not loose at all. The SA screwed it very tightly, I doubt I could even remove it.


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> The only way they would notice is if people stop buying and I do not see this happening at all. Love is very hot now, just look at how much the Jewelry sub forum talks about it.



this is true....it only means one thing....estate bracelet prices are going to go through the roof


----------



## sjunky13

Yes and insurance prices. I learned a good lesson with my ring.

I wonder if Cartier is working on a new screw system? This is the 3rd or 4th version. 

Ok, so thinking back to when I first got one, I was told to check for screws coming loose and to tighten them the first month. ( this was the older one) , this last time I was educated on the bracelet and how it can shift and get loose and to check to make sure it is tight and intact, but only for the first few weeks to a month. After a month, I would hope to feel secure with it for a long long time.


----------



## Contessa

Hmmmm......I've been away quite awhile & came back to read this. Very sorry you lost your bracelet Jen. I'd be sick. Honestly I don't think Cartier will replace it. I don't see how they can. It's impossible to guarantee security and be responsible for how people wear their jewellery. I would however hope they perhaps offer you some sort of discount towards a new one or item of your choice. Oddly enough I've been considering one of these for myself but have decided to pass. I'm truly surprised Cartier would stand behind such faulty workmanship. Hope this gets resolved for you quickly. Don't let them take their time on this one


----------



## kat99

I'm so sorry to hear about this Jen. Please update us and I hope that you are able to find a resolution.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I'm so very sorry this happened to you sweetie, I truly hope you find some type of resolution fast!


----------



## chicagocat

I once had a valuable Tiffany diamond necklace fall right off my neck, I was distraught and never did find it... Tiffany helped me replace it with the insurance money at a favorable discount but never assumed clasp failure or fault- I recommend claiming it on your policy and then replacing with a fabulous and more desirable piece! (personally, I would go for VCA Perlee cuff or bracelet and never look back... ) The Love bracelet has an unfortunate status, but that's in the past! I'm sorry for your loss, truly.


----------



## kimber418

Jem~  so sorry about your LOVE bracelet.  I hope things work out for you.


----------



## XCCX

I am so so so sorry to hear this.. Hope it works out for you in a way or another


----------



## cartier_love

Turn it in to your house insurance company. They should pay for it minus your deductible.


----------



## jenayb

I still stand by my previous post that I feel the SA may have put it on incorrectly. I'm obviously not saying they're a crappy person, stupid, or anything negative -- it just happens. My SA in NYC put my Love bracelet on incorrectly as well. I nearly lost it once as it simply fell off my wrist, and I was having to tighten the screws at LEAST twenty times a day, every day! :cry: Once a local Cartier boutique SA put it on for me a second time, very tightly, it hasn't loosened a bit and it's been a few months now. So is the new screw system a complete failure? For me, no. My original SA who put it on was.  Just kidding.

Anyhow, I wanted to mention this post:



sjunky13 said:


> I am not disagreeing with you at all. Maybe OP can clarify if she or her SA did put it on.
> I hope they set her straight, but Cartier is not into losing money. I brought my bent bracelet in and still had a bit of a hard time.
> 
> I am not saying the OP is lying, but anyone can say something fell off. Many people are scamers. KWIM? Does Cartier decide to just replace these bracelets if they fall off? Will that be their new policy? Will they sell insurance at Cartier because this can happen? Will people  expect it because it is on this thread on the internet? It may push them to not do anything or it may make them give her a full refund, who knows? Should a 7k bracelet fall off? No. Then again, we do not know if it was put on properly , tightened the correct way....ect.  This is a bracelet that is meant to be on for life, so maybe better education in selling the bracelet , example you need to check it daily...ect . We have no clue if her sa did these things.
> 
> I  dounderstand the OP's pain, I lost my ering last month, never found it. I have no ering now and it was not insured, all my fault.
> I suggested insurance as it is what it is for.


 
This. We all understand OP's pain... If I were here, I would just be ILL about this! But should Cartier step up and replace it? To be determined... I unfortunately just cannot agree with the camp that says it's the SA's fault and Cartier should replace the bracelet on that merit. In the 30 days the OP had it from the time it was put on her wrist, she could have taken it off and put it back on _herself_ incorrectly. We all obviously know she didn't, but how could one prove that to Cartier? Or perhaps she BUMPED the bracelet hard against something, caused it to loosen, and it fell off? I'm just saying that OP may have a very hard road trying to get Cartier to replace the value or give her a store credit for the full value of the bracelet. These are variables that _any_ large organization would take into consideration. 

In this vein, also, if Cartier did indeed agree bracelets which fall off and are lost, that would breed a whole new group of dishonest people who would take advantage of this policy, absolutely guaranteed. I'm not sure that Cartier wants to open that can of worms...


----------



## jssl1688

surfergirl, so sorry to hear what happened. i hope you get a solution to all this soon. keep us posted


----------



## susaninbrooklyn

This is actually my first post here and I registered just so that I can tell you how sorry I am that you lost your Love!  I bought two Loves this year for myself and while the gold one is mostly fine (I think I've tightened it twice in the three months I've been wearing it) my white gold needs tightening ALL THE TIME.  At least once a week.  I'm pretty irked because I didn't have ANY idea that these stupid screws would need to be tightened as much as they do.  I'm very gentle with them and don't push the screws past where they can comfortably go but I actually have one of the screwdrivers in my wallet at all times just in case.  I hope you find your Love soon.


----------



## Lovefour

susaninbrooklyn said:


> This is actually my first post here and I registered just so that I can tell you how sorry I am that you lost your Love!  I bought two Loves this year for myself and while the gold one is mostly fine (I think I've tightened it twice in the three months I've been wearing it) my white gold needs tightening ALL THE TIME.  At least once a week.  I'm pretty irked because I didn't have ANY idea that these stupid screws would need to be tightened as much as they do.  I'm very gentle with them and don't push the screws past where they can comfortably go but I actually have one of the screwdrivers in my wallet at all times just in case.  I hope you find your Love soon.


I have had mine on for over a year and my SA tightened it very tight in fact I once tried to take it off and I couldn't. So I would go back to the store and have them check. I never have to touch mine it does not budge. It is not normal for them to become loose everyday. If that's the case yours could fall off. I would not be happy if I had to check mine all the time. That's crazy. My SA told me to come back one week after he put it on and he would check and tighten once more and that's it good to go. He did say when you wear two they loosen more because of the banging. They should have never changed the system makes no sense!


----------



## surfergirljen

Thanks everyone so much for the input! Police report is filed... though I'm sure it's gone forever by now. 

Oh just to clarify, the sales associate put my new LOVE (the one in question) on for me a month ago - I left the store with it on my right arm and could never manage to do that myself!  She is lovely and very knowledgeable ... but she did put it on me for what it's worth.  MattAlison and I were referring to the vintage one I bought on ebay that I showed her at lunch - I was on my way to Cartier after I met with her and was going to have my sales associate authenticate it for me before putting it on, but she wasn't there so I screwed THAT one on myself that night (too impatient to wait!)  It is the one still on my wrist (old system). The NEW one wasn't taken off by me at any point but was tightened as the screws came loose a few times... until it fell off. 

Sigh. I just really believe this new design is flawed... Countessa, I wouldn't buy a new screw system! Especially not a diamond one, I'd be worried ALL the time.


----------



## lanasyogamama

surfergirljen said:


> Sigh. I just really believe this new design is flawed... Countessa, I wouldn't buy a new screw system! Especially not a diamond one, I'd be worried ALL the time.




Jen, is that your only recourse?  Has Cartier said anything to you?


----------



## Carnel

I was getting prepared to buy my first Love but you story and those of others TPFers who lost theirs is scary 

I'm not sure I want one anymore...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Carnel said:


> I was getting prepared to buy my first Love but you story and those of others TPFers who lost theirs is scary
> 
> I'm not sure I want one anymore...



I feel the same way as it is a piece I want as well. However, I am thinking of going with the cuff and getting a bracelet down the line. I love the way a TPF member (can't remember user) stacks a cuff and love in the same size and per her pictures it looks great.


----------



## Carnel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I feel the same way as it is a piece I want as well. However, I am thinking of going with the cuff and getting a bracelet down the line. I love the way a TPF member (can't remember user) stacks a cuff and love in the same size and per her pictures it looks great.



And the cuff is so much cheaper....I'm also considering getting one 

Back to topic I can't believe Cartier hasn't adressed the problem yet.


----------



## jenayb

Carnel said:


> And the cuff is so much cheaper....I'm also considering getting one
> 
> Back to topic I can't believe Cartier hasn't adressed the problem yet.


 
Cartier *may* not have addressed the new screw system issue because it hasn't been universal. Shrug. Because we've heard about problems on tPF doesn't mean that it's a huge epidemic, KWIM? I have the new screw system, and once a Cartier SA that actually knew what she was doing put it on me securely, I have had zero issues. The only issue I had was when my original SA, from whom I purchased the bracelet, put it on incorrectly. 

I'm not saying there is or isn't an issue, just guessing & putting my one cent's worth in, but this may only seem like a frequent occurence because we've read about it a few times on this forum. The members here obviously do not represent the entirety of Cartier's customer base, specifically those who have purchased Love bracelets with the new screw system. I'm sure that if there is a universal problem to address, Cartier will do so in their own fashion.


----------



## mad4fashion

Carnel said:


> I was getting prepared to buy my first Love but you story and those of others TPFers who lost theirs is scary
> 
> I'm not sure I want one anymore...


I feel exactly the same way....this's unacceptable!!!I was undecided between the love and the trinity bangle...I think I'll take the trinity...


----------



## EricaH980

So sorry


----------



## lilmountaingirl

jenaywins said:


> Cartier *may* not have addressed the new screw system issue because it hasn't been universal. Shrug. Because we've heard about problems on tPF doesn't mean that it's a huge epidemic, KWIM? I have the new screw system, and once a Cartier SA that actually knew what she was doing put it on me securely, I have had zero issues. The only issue I had was when my original SA, from whom I purchased the bracelet, put it on incorrectly.
> 
> I'm not saying there is or isn't an issue, just guessing & putting my one cent's worth in, but this may only seem like a frequent occurence because we've read about it a few times on this forum. The members here obviously do not represent the entirety of Cartier's customer base, specifically those who have purchased Love bracelets with the new screw system. I'm sure that if there is a universal problem to address, Cartier will do so in their own fashion.



Whether this is a design flaw or human flaw it still should not happen.  It is ridiculous to expect people to be able to figure out whether or not it is on correctly.  You noticed it and corrected it.  Consumers should not have to deal with that at all.  If their own SAs including your's aren't knowledgeable enough to know how to put it on how do you expect the general public to know there's a problem?  And seriously some boutiques are very small.  People cannot be expected to make several trips to have several different SAs try to put a bracelet on correctly.


----------



## missyb

I wanted a love braclet until I read all the problems I'm going to get a cuff instead plus I take off all my jewelry at night so the cuff would work better for me anyway


----------



## Dilostyle

missyb said:


> I wanted a love braclet until I read all the problems I'm going to get a cuff instead plus I take off all my jewelry at night so the cuff would work better for me anyway


If the bangle is the first choice you should get it.  Not to downplay the tragic story, I have two loves and have the new screw system without any troubles. I am able to put them on and off  on my own as my daily activities I'm not able to wear them daily......but when I have the opportunitiy to wear them I do!!!! If it was me I would regret not getting the one I really wanted hahaha that's why I have a second love. Just make your decision on the one that fits your lifestyle then you'll be excited and happy that you did.


----------



## LaBoisson

lilmountaingirl said:


> Whether this is a design flaw or human flaw it still should not happen.  It is ridiculous to expect people to be able to figure out whether or not it is on correctly.  You noticed it and corrected it.  Consumers should not have to deal with that at all.  If their own SAs including your's aren't knowledgeable enough to know how to put it on how do you expect the general public to know there's a problem?  And seriously some boutiques are very small.  People cannot be expected to make several trips to have several different SAs try to put a bracelet on correctly.




+1
So sorry to hear about what happened with your LOVE bracelet...sucky!!!!


----------



## diamondangel

sorry about that.  I hope there's something they can do for you.


----------



## laurayuki

So so sorry to hear about this I really hope it can be fixed for you soon.... As to filing for insurance I did file two claims within a year before and it was ok. Both items were above 6k so not as expensive as an e ring but maybe ur insurance won't go up


----------



## EMDOC

Carnel said:


> I was getting prepared to buy my first Love but you story and those of others TPFers who lost theirs is scary
> 
> I'm not sure I want one anymore...



I got the cuff. It never comes off.


----------



## lulilu

Any update?


----------



## katieny

lulilu said:


> Any update?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## NSB

What's the latest?


----------



## Mi_Lan

Any update OP?


----------



## elaina

It's probably the same outcome as the lady who lost her $11,000  in the other thread here

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-love-bracelet-reveal-813021-7.html


Jen does have an advantage though.  She bought other items aside from the Love bracelet from Cartier before.  Maybe they will give her some consideration and offer her a discount on a new love.  I think that is the best Cartier can do for a frequent customer.


----------



## darkangel07760

Wow, this is terrible Jen. I am so sorry. I hope you find your Love.


----------



## anne1218

Any update on this?


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

I have not had any problems with my new screw system and neither has my sister. I am now going to check often. My screw does not come all the way out though without force. I would be sick if I lost it. Hopefully your homeowners insurance will replace it. I am sorry to hear the issues.


----------



## surfergirljen

Hi ladies,

My sales associate fought the good fight and was incredibly supportive...I love her... but in the end I had to put it through my home insurance which I had really hoped to avoid. Oh well.   I guess I can understand why... but it's still awful. The design is just flawed.  I can't believe the other TPF girl's DIAMOND one fell off her wrist after a week! I am so thankful I didn't spring for the 4 diamonds!! Ugh my heart went out to her.  I can't imagine how awful it felt for her BF to spend another $10K+ on a new one one week later... gahhhh.  Though I totally understand why he did, that must have HURT. SO. MUCH. I hope it was insured at least!!!  

If I get another one I think I'll go the ebay route and have two old-school systems. I know some people including my SA have had no problems with it at all, but I think I'd be worried constantly!  

This is a known problem and apparently they are talking about how to improve it at head office, but no date yet on the release of an improved model. My next Cartier will be something like a ring that does not fall off!!!


----------



## Lovefour

surfergirljen said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My sales associate fought the good fight and was incredibly supportive...I love her... but in the end I had to put it through my home insurance which I had really hoped to avoid. Oh well.   I guess I can understand why... but it's still awful. The design is just flawed.  I can't believe the other TPF girl's DIAMOND one fell off her wrist after a week! I am so thankful I didn't spring for the 4 diamonds!! Ugh my heart went out to her.  I can't imagine how awful it felt for her BF to spend another $10K+ on a new one one week later... gahhhh.  Though I totally understand why he did, that must have HURT. SO. MUCH. I hope it was insured at least!!!
> 
> If I get another one I think I'll go the ebay route and have two old-school systems. I know some people including my SA have had no problems with it at all, but I think I'd be worried constantly!
> 
> This is a known problem and apparently they are talking about how to improve it at head office, but no date yet on the release of an improved model. My next Cartier will be something like a ring that does not fall off!!!


Jen
Thanks for the update. I don't blame you at all if I were in your shoes I would want the old system. I went to my insurance company after this happened to you and got a personal item policy. So sorry this happened!


----------



## radio_shrink

Does anyone know why they actually changed from the old screw system? It seemed to work perfect to me. The only reason I can think of is the fact that the small screws could be lost, were there any other reasons?


----------



## Lux_Mommy

radio_shrink said:


> Does anyone know why they actually changed from the old screw system? It seemed to work perfect to me. The only reason I can think of is the fact that the small screws could be lost, were there any other reasons?




I was told that it was because the old screws can get lost, and they wanted it so that it was easier for the wearer to take on and off themselves.


----------



## anne1218

Thanks for the update and so sorry for the loss. This is why I've been contemsting whether or not I should buy at the store or the bay route for the old screw system.


----------



## afsweet

Is it at all possible to buy leftover stock with the old screw system from the store?


----------



## LVoeletters

stephc005 said:


> Is it at all possible to buy leftover stock with the old screw system from the store?




Nope only new system


----------



## laurayuki

Jen I'm sorry about all this and hope you find another one you love.  If you ever happen to be in Japan or have anyone you trust going there. There are a LOT of good barely used old system cartier bracelets at many reputable second hand shops.  This is the only way I will ever buy a love bracelet now.


----------



## Griffonelle

Oh, sweetie, I'm so sorry this happened !  Definitely make this a point at Cartier, it's a design flaw for sure. Although they can't replace it for you, in the end, they will revise this feature to be more fail safe in the future.


----------



## Carnel

Thanks for the update and although it's too late for you it's good to know that they may be working on an improved screw system...


----------



## Dany_37

OMG, this is tragic, I am so extremely sorry to hear this!  Hopefully, it is found and returned to you!  Good luck, you're certainly in my prayers!:cry:


----------



## chicinthecity777

elaina said:


> It's probably the same outcome as the lady who lost her $11,000  in the other thread here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-love-bracelet-reveal-813021-7.html
> 
> Jen does have an advantage though.  She bought other items aside from the Love bracelet from Cartier before.  Maybe they will give her some consideration and offer her a discount on a new love.  I think that is the best Cartier can do for a frequent customer.



I am so sorry this happened to OP! I recently lost my amethyst diamond cocktail ring (it was not as expensive as a love bracelet but I was very fond of the ring) and I was very upset and I can't imagine what OP has to go through! 

And I also read about the other lady who lost her diamond love. But I can't believe her husband bought another one in Cartier when they went in to report the issue with the screw. It's this kind of behaviour lead Cartier not to care about the problem their products have. Why do they need to do anything to fix the issue when people buy them like there is no tomorrow? I personally would not want to touch another one with a barge pole!


----------



## avedashiva

laurayuki said:


> Jen I'm sorry about all this and hope you find another one you love.  If you ever happen to be in Japan or have anyone you trust going there. There are a LOT of good barely used old system cartier bracelets at many reputable second hand shops.  This is the only way I will ever buy a love bracelet now.


 
Sorry to hijack the thread - but how does the used market pricing for Loves compare to the retail in the US?


----------



## laurayuki

avedashiva said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread - but how does the used market pricing for Loves compare to the retail in the US?



Here is two pictures I took of Komeyho store and cartier love bracelets / rings are all over the place.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...celet-discussion-431759-533.html#post24949521


----------



## Caz71

laurayuki said:


> Here is two pictures I took of Komeyho store and cartier love bracelets / rings are all over the place.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...celet-discussion-431759-533.html#post24949521



Oh wow. How come we dont have these stores in Australia????


----------



## Swanky

Please use the Cartier Love thread for off topic discussion


----------



## ultrahoney

Long time reader, and my first post on here. After reading Jen's story and from others I'm thinking of holding off on purchasing a love bracelet for awhile. It is somewhat reassuring to hear from others on the thread that have had no issues, but with such a spendy purchase I feel like I'd be taking a big chance.

There aren't any boutiques near me, so ordering online would be my best bet, and with the comments on putting the new system on wrong, which could cause it to fall off, makes me nervous!


----------



## shpahlc

ultrahoney said:


> Long time reader, and my first post on here. After reading Jen's story and from others I'm thinking of holding off on purchasing a love bracelet for awhile. It is somewhat reassuring to hear from others on the thread that have had no issues, but with such a spendy purchase I feel like I'd be taking a big chance.
> 
> There aren't any boutiques near me, so ordering online would be my best bet, and with the comments on putting the new system on wrong, which could cause it to fall off, makes me nervous!



I ordered my bracelet online and put it on myself. I made sure to tighten it each night for the first two weeks and have had zero problems after more than a year.  I say go for it!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wow, so sorry to read this!!! Fingers crossed it works out with the insurance. 
Cartier really should rethink the design.


----------



## Bitten

Jen, you poor thing, I'm late to this thread but I just feel for you so much in this situation - sending you good thoughts


----------



## NSB

Oh my goodness! I was just watching fashion finder on the live with kelly & michael website. In her post yesterday, she talks about how her second love bracelet fell off while she was jogging. She was lucky though & found it. Unbelievable that Cartier won't fix the problem. Really bad pr for a celeb to talk about it!


----------



## ame

Hopefully a celebrity making public news of it makes a HUGE stink for them.


----------



## Lovefour

NSB said:


> Oh my goodness! I was just watching fashion finder on the live with kelly & michael website. In her post yesterday, she talks about how her second love bracelet fell off while she was jogging. She was lucky though & found it. Unbelievable that Cartier won't fix the problem. Really bad pr for a celeb to talk about it!


Oh my I just watched her Dec 2 Fashion finder and she says it falls off and her husband had just tightened it!! I knew there was something going on with hers because sometimes she wears the 2 and sometimes 1. Unbelievable!!!!!


----------



## NSB

Lovefour said:


> Oh my I just watched her Dec 2 Fashion finder and she says it falls off and her husband had just tightened it!! I knew there was something going on with hers because sometimes she wears the 2 and sometimes 1. Unbelievable!!!!!


I know ! Crazy! I would love to know what Cartier said to her....she had talked at one time about getting a third so she could pass them down to each of her 3 kids one day- bet she's rethinking that!!!!


----------



## Lovefour

NSB said:


> I know ! Crazy! I would love to know what Cartier said to her....she had talked at one time about getting a third so she could pass them down to each of her 3 kids one day- bet she's rethinking that!!!!


So disturbing I was planning on buying another but I think I will look at the cuff!


----------



## Swanky

^ me too!!


----------



## dontx54

So sorry to hear about your bracelet.  At the very least, Cartier should replace it for you free of charge.   Cartier must redesign the screw system or go back to the old one.   I bought my husband a YG plain bangle for his 65th birthday.  It was put on by our SA at the Wynn in Las Vegas.  Less than 24 hours later we were walking through Caesars Palace on one of the few marbled floor areas (as you know most casino floors are carpeted), when I heard something fall on the marble.  Sure enough hubby's brand new bracelet had fallen in 2 pieces onto the floor.  Hubby immediately cabbed it back to the SA at the Wynn where bracelet was inspected, re-inspected and tightened again and again.  Now hubby checks all the time while I occasionally check mine as it is the old system and is always tight.


----------



## Camaro Chic

After reading all these horror stories of the Love falling off... I'm taking it off my list of jewelry to purchase until I'm confident the problem is solved. Much love and hugs to OP and everyone who has had this issue. It's unacceptable IMO!


----------



## elliesaurus

Camaro Chic said:


> After reading all these horror stories of the Love falling off... I'm taking it off my list of jewelry to purchase until I'm confident the problem is solved. Much love and hugs to OP and everyone who has had this issue. It's unacceptable IMO!




To be honest, I have the new screw system and my bangle has only come loose twice in three years - once when it was brand new and once after I started wearing it next to my watch and it was banging around a lot more. I wore it snorkeling and swimming at the beach and it's been fine. I think it's key to check more often if you're introducing "new" activities to it, like when you've just put it on or you've just started stacking it with something or you're doing something more active (eg cycling or running). Other than that, I've had no complaints. People who have not had problems with the system are probably less vocal than those who have had issues so you'll be reading more about the latter.


----------



## LVoeletters

I wonder of there's a way to do some type of class action suit or whatever it's called against Cartier?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I used to want the four diamond love but have taken it off my wish list...for now. 
Instead my DH gave me a VCA bangle for Christmas. 
Easy to take on and off and it has a safety latch.


----------



## dialv

^ I love the idea of a safety latch. My next bracelet will be a perlee for that reason.


----------



## CKT

I understand the reason behind why they can't just give you a new bracelet, but I REALLY hope Cartier makes an effort to compensate you in some other ways... I would persist all the way until Cartier gives in to some sort of compensation that is of satisfactory to you!

I suggest anyone who is planning to purchase a new love to just check your bracelet religiously for the first 3 weeks... I realised that one of my screws came loose a couple of times and went back to the boutique on the 2nd n 3rd week (on the first visit, one of the SA suggested to put locite on the bracelet which sounds absolutely ridiculous to me given the price tag of e bracelet!) .. They finally agreed to send it for inspection but decided to replace mine with a new bracelet after a week of waiting. 

I am happy to report that my new bracelet has not given me any problems since (hope im not jinxing it)..


----------



## SS57

Just thought I would chime in here... I am new to the forum but wanted to share that I have discovered the screws loose on my Love bracelet too, beyond the first few weeks phase... Such a bummer. 

For what it is worth, I think the Joust un Clou is SIGNIFICANTLY more secure than my LOVE bracelet!! I think I am happier with my JUC because it is more secure. The screws on my love bracelet definitely make me worry... Now I know I definitely have to keep an eye on them... Ugh... 

So sorry surfer girl that you lost your bracelet. I would be crushed too. Totally get it and glad that you started this post on the forum to make others aware of it.


----------



## alice87

Sorry for the lost bracelet! It is such a beautiful piece of jewelry to lost it. I hope Cartier will help you find some satisfaction.


----------



## cartier_love

I don't understand why they don't make the regular bracelets like the Pave versions. I haven't heard of any issues with those.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I want to know if there is any update on from the OP too??i though about purchasing the love bracelet too.. But right now I'm not sure anymore.. This is such an expensive piece. I don't want to wear it and have to worry about it all time.


----------



## Lovefour

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I want to know if there is any update on from the OP too??i though about purchasing the love bracelet too.. But right now I'm not sure anymore.. This is such an expensive piece. I don't want to wear it and have to worry about it all time.


I have the new system for over a year with no issues as many of us can say. While there is some problems it's not the majority. What I did to make myself comfortable was insure it for the full replacement if it ever fell off. It costs less then one hundred dollars a year. Well worth the piece of mind. I actually have tried and I can't even get mine off! I would have to go to Cartier if I needed it off because it is so secure. I know 3 friends with the new system and no problems however there are some out there. Get it insured!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Lovefour said:


> I have the new system for over a year with no issues as many of us can say. While there is some problems it's not the majority. What I did to make myself comfortable was insure it for the full replacement if it ever fell off. It costs less then one hundred dollars a year. Well worth the piece of mind. I actually have tried and I can't even get mine off! I would have to go to Cartier if I needed it off because it is so secure. I know 3 friends with the new system and no problems however there are some out there. Get it insured!



you can buy insurance just for your love??or it has to come with your life insurance and etcs as well?


----------



## Lovefour

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> you can buy insurance just for your love??or it has to come with your life insurance and etcs as well?


I have a separate jewelry policy through my local state farm insurance.


----------



## gail13

All of these reasons are why I bought an inspired version.  I've had it screwed on my wrist for months and it looks great.  If I lose it, I'm not out thousands of dollars.  It's a shame, but to pay so much for something you can't count on, doesn't work.  I am not a person who normally wears fakes and I have many real pieces.  I just didn't feel in this instance, it was worth it.


----------



## Chelster

Seriously??? You make me rethink about love right now.


----------



## Cartier drama

I am so happy to find this forum.  I received a new YG Love bracelet for Mothers day and it fell off last night- GONE! Wore it for 6 days.   Am sick over it. I called Cartier this morning to see if they have had other people have this happen to then, and the manager said "not that I'm aware of". I filed a police report. By finding this forum, I might seek legal action.  Has anyone had success at Cartier? Is there other information out there that can help me? 
Any help will be greatly appreciated. 
So sad.....


----------



## Lovefour

Cartier drama said:


> I am so happy to find this forum.  I received a new YG Love bracelet for Mothers day and it fell off last night- GONE! Wore it for 6 days.   Am sick over it. I called Cartier this morning to see if they have had other people have this happen to then, and the manager said "not that I'm aware of". I filed a police report. By finding this forum, I might seek legal action.  Has anyone had success at Cartier? Is there other information out there that can help me?
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> So sad.....


This is terrible! i would be furious. I have not had any problems but if I did I would be furious. I did insure mine after reading this a couple of months ago.


----------



## lynne_ross

^I am so sorry to hear about your bracelet. I have had a lot of problems with my 2nd love (1st is old system and I haven't started wearing my third that is the brand new system). It is actually in New York for repair (2nd time I have brought it in). If it continues to be loose I plan to insure for I'll amount. 

I don't know what Cartier will do. Check to see if your home insurance will cover any of your lose.


----------



## darkangel07760

I really wish the higher ups at Cartier were reading this right now.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I believe that Cartier is fully aware of the issues. 
Neimans used to have a Cartier boutique (now VCA) and the SA's there often dealt with the loose screw issue. In fact, they kept Loctite behind the counter for this very reason. 
It's basically Jewelers glue. 
The screws CAN become stripped if you take the bracelet on and off.....
Too many hassles for me.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I love and collect jewelry. And I debated about a Love, VCA Perlee and Hermes bangles. I rejected the Love because of issues like this. I think there are other options than a Love I for an everyday gold bracelet that is classic and timeless.

My heart goes out to all who've lost their bracelets. I'm not sure you could get together a class action lawsuit. But I would definitely look into it if it were to happen to me. I've heard too many of these stories.


----------



## flowerboy

Which all gold bracelet do you suggest for everyday wear.   I like vca and hermes but they don't seam like all the time wearable like the love bracelet.  I don't like diamonds because of always worrying about stone falling out.  I am very rough on my hands and even my gel nails take a beating


----------



## slowlikehoney

Yep. This whole problem has completely turned me off of this bracelet. I used to really covet one, but now if I had the money I'd spend it on something else entirely. Probably a custom made plain gold bangle with a really secure clasp!


----------



## rengb6

This is one of the main reasons I purchased mine used from a reputable seller online. I got a bracelet from 2010 with the old screw system and have had no problems with the screws coming loose. I also had Cartier take a look at it and print me an insurance valuation so I don't have to worry about authenticity.


----------



## uhpharm01

Quick ? so there's a new screw system on that Current model on the Love bracelet. 
thank you


----------



## rengb6

From what my SA told me there are three screw systems. Mine from 2010 is the second system . The current model is the third and I believe they released it in 2012.


----------



## lanasyogamama

The JUC would be a great alternative to a Love IMO.


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> The JUC would be a great alternative to a Love IMO.


what is JUC?

thank you


----------



## rengb6

Cartier Just un clou (just a nail) bracelet.


----------



## DA Club

Cartier drama said:


> I am so happy to find this forum.  I received a new YG Love bracelet for Mothers day and it fell off last night- GONE! Wore it for 6 days.   Am sick over it. I called Cartier this morning to see if they have had other people have this happen to then, and the manager said "not that I'm aware of". I filed a police report. By finding this forum, I might seek legal action.  Has anyone had success at Cartier? Is there other information out there that can help me?
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> So sad.....



I am so sorry to hear about this! I've written many times about my issue. I wear two loves, one WG from ten years ago, no problems, and one RG from 2012 that was non-stop issues and kept falling off my wrist. Cartier is well aware of this problem, not sure why they told you otherwise. They had to exchange my bracelet twice over a period of a year, so they had to keep sending it to NYC and try to repair it and determined the screws were loosening on two separate loves. Finally I got a third one and was so annoyed that this third one was still loosening after 24hrs that I just bought Loctite from the hardware store (which coincidently is what Cartier used on my bracelet a couple of times to keep the screws together but just a less strong version) and it has not come off in over a year. The problem though is once you put Loctite on, you can most likely never take it off.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That's great that the Loctite works....although it would worry me to be unable to get the bracelet off...ever.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

What the...?

I'm planning to buy a Love bracelet, but this thread is putting me right off! How can Cartier's solution to this issue be GLUE? For a $7k+ bracelet, that's unacceptable


----------



## TechPrincess

texasgirliegirl said:


> That's great that the Loctite works....although it would worry me to be unable to get the bracelet off...ever.



The purple loctite - whic is the lowest strength will come off.. I ordered some off line and have had to take my love off twice now for surgery - it came off without to much issue when my husband use a small but longer screw driver so he could get better leverage.


----------



## Lots love

U think that you shouldn't have to do that if put on probably there's a certain way of putting them on the new version on you need to push down on the screws with a, little pressure while you're screwing it on  so it locks into place if it's not line up right that too will make it come lose I've had mine year with no problems the way the SA told me explain had to put it on I've thank god have had no problems I take it on and off when I first got  it cause I didn't know which wrist I wanted to wear it on so I'm so sorry for the people who have had problems with there's I hope this can help other people out


----------



## crew2

Lots love said:


> U think that you shouldn't have to do that if put on probably there's a certain way of putting them on the new version on you need to push down on the screws with a, little pressure while you're screwing it on  so it locks into place if it's not line up right that too will make it come lose I've had mine year with no problems the way the SA told me explain had to put it on I've thank god have had no problems I take it on and off when I first got  it cause I didn't know which wrist I wanted to wear it on so I'm so sorry for the people who have had problems with there's I hope this can help other people out




Ditto on this!  My SA screwed one side on about 75% of the way, then screwed the other side on 75% of the way.  Then went back to the first side and as she tightened the screw, she applied pressure and pushed down on the screw.  Then repeated on the other side.  

I have taken my bracelet off a handful of times since this, and have used the same method to put it back on, and haven't had any problems.  After reading this post I got so nervous and checked my screws and thy were as tight as can be!

I feel so terrible Surfergirljen! I can't imagine how your heart must have sank when you saw it was gone.


----------



## Lots love

Yes that's what I'm talking about this us the correct way of putting on if someone picks it up they should show that person how to putting it on the other person or give a diagram with the bracelet to show how to bracelet  on probably this way people would be losing there bracelets they spent a lot of money on   they cost so much money why can't they do that how much is a piece of paper cost to do that or showed person who is purchasing it how to put it on properly it would save those people that was the bracelets a lot of heartache


----------



## lynne_ross

lynne_ross said:


> ^I am so sorry to hear about your bracelet. I have had a lot of problems with my 2nd love (1st is old system and I haven't started wearing my third that is the brand new system). It is actually in New York for repair (2nd time I have brought it in). If it continues to be loose I plan to insure for I'll amount.
> 
> I don't know what Cartier will do. Check to see if your home insurance will cover any of your lose.



Update: my bracelet failed inspections control and deemed defective. Cartier replace both screws (no charge). I have had the bracelet on for a week now and the screws are still tight (can't screw them in more, Cartier asked me check the screws every week for the next month). My old screws would be loose after about a day. I am happy that Cartier has addressed my concerns and the bracelet is now secure. 

I recommend that if anyone is having problems with their screws they keep taking it in and asking for it to be inspected by a one of the main workshops.


----------



## Lots love

Where are the main shops. And I'm glad to hear that they fix your bracelet. The old saying goes if it's not broken don't fix it. Mean if it don't need to change the original one leave well enough alone. Well I think they are finding out the hard way on this


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## Lots love

Good for you &#128587; you paid a lot for it. How would she like that said to her. Really terrible I would be live it


----------



## Cartier drama

crew2 said:


> Ditto on this!  My SA screwed one side on about 75% of the way, then screwed the other side on 75% of the way.  Then went back to the first side and as she tightened the screw, she applied pressure and pushed down on the screw.  Then repeated on the other side.
> 
> I have taken my bracelet off a handful of times since this, and have used the same method to put it back on, and haven't had any problems.  After reading this post I got so nervous and checked my screws and thy were as tight as can be!
> 
> I feel so terrible Surfergirljen! I can't imagine how your heart must have sank when you saw it was gone.


Thanks for your replies everyone! I fled a claim with American Express, which covers theft and loss, but my Insurance will be covering it.  It is such a waste, I'm sure whoever found it sold it for pennies...... 
Alteady called Cartier to make sure they have a size 16 nail bracelet waiting for me! I can't bring myself to invest in another Love bracelet, even the SA told me that the screws need to be checked often. My current nail bracelet is perfect, secure and will look great with the new one on the way. 
I was so looking forward to having a Love bracelet, not meant to be.....


----------



## uhpharm01

gail13 said:


> All of these reasons are why I bought an inspired version.  I've had it screwed on my wrist for months and it looks great.  If I lose it, I'm not out thousands of dollars.  It's a shame, but to pay so much for something you can't count on, doesn't work.  I am not a person who normally wears fakes and I have many real pieces.  I just didn't feel in this instance, it was worth it.



I saw an inspired version without any screws and it's was selling for $80.00


----------



## gail13

uhpharm01 said:


> I saw an inspired version without any screws and it's was selling for $80.00



I have seen them too.


----------



## uhpharm01

gail13 said:


> I have seen them too.



I couldn't bring myself to purschase a fake cartier love bracelet. To me $80 is a lot. For a fake item that will probably turn colors quickly. But I did try it on and I was surprised that it fit. I have a large wrist. When I got, my Tiffany bracelet I had to order the 8" bracelet.


----------



## gail13

uhpharm01 said:


> I couldn't bring myself to purschase a fake cartier love bracelet. To me $80 is a lot. For a fake item that will probably turn colors quickly.



I have seen them selling for $200!

I have to say mine is going strong and looks great after 6 mo of wear.


----------



## uhpharm01

gail13 said:


> I have seen them selling for $200!
> 
> I have to say mine is going strong and looks great after 6 mo of wear.



Where did you get yours from ? Thanks


----------



## gail13

uhpharm01 said:


> Where did you get yours from ? Thanks



Feel free to PM me


----------



## slowlikehoney

Sorry, but $80-$200 is too much for something that is basically inspired costume jewelry. 
I'd rather find something handmade or originally designed on etsy for that kind of money.


----------



## gail13

slowlikehoney said:


> Sorry, but $80-$200 is too much for something that is basically inspired costume jewelry.
> I'd rather find something handmade or originally designed on etsy for that kind of money.



You'd be surprised.  I always evaluate the quality of what I am buying. If I can see the quality difference in a designer handbag or piece of jewelry that makes it worth the $$$$ than I will consider buying it.

I look at Chanel jewelry that is made of glass pearls and gold coated base metal and I think it's crazy that people pay for that-where is the quality in those pieces?  

I buy fine jewelry quality from vendors that make beautiful pieces and they are not expensive. Some may be legal knock offs because they are not signed pieces.

Many people buy from Henri Bendel etc who charge a fortune for nothing special. I think of it as a huge rip off. 

It's all in the branding and advertising but I refuse to buy into that-most of the time.


----------



## slowlikehoney

^Agreed! 
I just hate to see anyone get ripped off. $80 seems like too much! $200 is definitely too much for anything that isn't at least sterling silver. Or that's how I would feel.


----------



## LxTxNx

I know I'm late on this thread but I have one word: INSURANCE! 

Also, why would you buy something that you would cry over if you lost it? I don't get it. 


I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;


----------



## flowerboy

Saw my local mall have inspired ones.  Looked totally fake did not ask about price. Can you wear your inspired one in the shower?  That is the difference in fine jewelry. It shouldn't turn colors with exposure to the elements.


----------



## Calihb

Dear Jen/cartier drama and everyone else that has the same issue with the Love Bracelet. 
I got mine RG 3 weeks ago, June 30th to be exact (gift from fiancé as a wedding gift). The SA put it on for me but did not tell me that I had to check regularly for the screw system. Mime fell off yesterday, luckily It fell off while I was taking a shower.  I wish I read this thread before I made my purchase but I am going to get mine insured and escalate the issue with Cartier. 

Cartier drama, have you seek any legal action with Cartier yet? I would like to know.

Thank you!


----------



## Machick333

Just read this whole thread . Sorry OP! Mine just fell off some time this weeknd and is gone !!! I'm so mad ( Toronto store as well) did they help out at all ? My husband is furious and doesn't want to repurchase ( I can understand why !)


----------



## Greentea

So sorry for all of these ladies who are losing bracelets! Mine is the old system and has been fine - but I sure do have it insured!


----------



## Candice0985

Machick333 said:


> Just read this whole thread . Sorry OP! Mine just fell off some time this weeknd and is gone !!! I'm so mad ( Toronto store as well) did they help out at all ? My husband is furious and doesn't want to repurchase ( I can understand why !)



omg no!!! not another one...i'm so sorry


----------



## Machick333

surfergirljen said:


> OMG ladies thank you so much for your concern and kind words, and to the amazing Toronto ladies who offered to come help me look for it! You are all amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I did retrace my bike route on foot - I was just going out for a nice weather ride and walked it there and back looking carefully, nothing.   It is a lot of ground to cover though so who knows, someone could have found it ... I agree, if you didn't know what it was and only found one half it would be hard to tell what it was. I can't imagine most men would know what they were looking at. The area I live in is pretty busy with people out and about on a nice day like today so who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> MattAlison, Candice, you are too sweet for words. MattA I went into Bloor but my sales associate wasn't there so I didn't actually have them put it on my hand, I did it myself last night. I screwed them in totally tightly... the "old one" is as tight as can be on my wrist and now the new one is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the police station and have to call in the report tomorrow. I called my sales associate in tears and she said not to worry she would help me as much as she could but the first thing I had to do was file a police report. I don't know what Cartier can or will do, but I'm really really upset about this... this should not happen. When I bought my 19 that Blumster now owns (so happy you love it!), it was just before the new ones came out and I remember feeling bummed that I missed out on this "new" screw system... and my sales associate (same one) shook her head and said no, the old one was better... I had a feeling she was right as after how many years hanging out here I've rarely heard anyone lose an old one (maybe one screw but the thing is the other screw TOTALLY holds it on. I have a feeling with this one if one is loose, the other can wiggle out pretty easily. It is A HUGE flaw in the design and I'm sorry but a SCREW shouldn't come loose or things would be falling out of walls and off cars all day!!
> 
> 
> 
> When I called in tears I told the SA who answered (mine was with a client) what happened and that I was on my bike and she actually said to me, "Well, the vibration could have loosened it." W. T. F. ???????????? If a city bike ride in the park LOOSENS BOTH SCREWS on a $7,000 bracelet someone has made a huge design mistake. I wore my 19 surfing and nothing came loose. In fact I don't think I ever had to tighten the screws once!
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who asked about diamonds and old vs new, I absolutely 1000% have to say get the old system. Not saying that you couldn't lose a screw with the old ones, but with the old system if ONE is tight and one comes out, the tight one will hold the bracelet on long enough for you to notice the loose screw and fix the situation. It's a touch tricker to get on but worth the trouble. I have heard at least 10 people online or from SA's say that the new one "just fell off my wrist" and now I know it is true.
> 
> 
> 
> As for insurance... I think my 19 was insured but I am not sure... I am loathe to put it through insurance though as I had to put my e-ring through a few years back and this will be strike 2 and probably raise our rates too much... I'll see what Cartier can do first... I really think they should do something though. I'm beyond upset. It was 1 MONTH old.
> 
> 
> 
> :rain::rain::rain::rain:







The same thing just happened to me and I'm from Toronto too;( did they do anything for you ? I don't even know if I want another one if it's just going to fall off


----------



## Caz71

Hmm Toronto ones are defective I wonder..


----------



## azniceskater1

Hi Ladies, 

I just wanted to share my recent experience. I received my Cartier Love bracelet right before the price increase in May (so I have the new screw system), and on Sunday for the first time ever, my bracelet came loose while I was shopping in Soho. I think it might be because of the heat in NYC these past few days, for one of the screws came loose and my bracelet was only hanging on with one screw. Because I was not participating in rigorous activities, thankfully I noticed that the bracelet was loosening, so I was super careful until I came home. I haven't had any problems before this, but I will definitely be more cautious!


----------



## luxbunni

This problem everyone is having is a DEFECT in the product design or manufacturing!!! This is so horrible and unacceptable, has this made it to the news yet? Wow.


----------



## spylove22

azniceskater1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to share my recent experience. I received my Cartier Love bracelet right before the price increase in May (so I have the new screw system), and on Sunday for the first time ever, my bracelet came loose while I was shopping in Soho. I think it might be because of the heat in NYC these past few days, for one of the screws came loose and my bracelet was only hanging on with one screw. Because I was not participating in rigorous activities, thankfully I noticed that the bracelet was loosening, so I was super careful until I came home. I haven't had any problems before this, but I will definitely be more cautious!




Oh no! I'm not buying one anymore! It wasn't even that hot in NYC, should never have happened! This is absolutely crazy for a $7K bracelet!


----------



## blumster

I am so terrified of this happening, I just bought my new one pre- owned, old screw system!!  Regardless, I will insure FOR SURE!


----------



## anmldr1

I had one with the new screw system for about a year. It would constantly become loose. I was checking it daily. I took it back to Cartier...they sent it out and had the screws replaced. It cost me 200. They kept blaming me saying that I should have gone to a store to have of tightened everything it became loose. Crazy!  It's in the safe now. I'm too scared to put it back on...not right for that expensive if a bracelet!


----------



## azniceskater1

I haven't gone to the Cartier store to get it checked...If this happens again I'll definitely go to see if anything can be done. I really despise the Cartier stores on 5th Ave and Saks. I've had really mixed experiences there, where sometimes the SAs treat me really well, while other times they are just degrading...I'm almost certain they won't want to do anything for my bracelet even if I took it in.


----------



## spylove22

azniceskater1 said:


> I haven't gone to the Cartier store to get it checked...If this happens again I'll definitely go to see if anything can be done. I really despise the Cartier stores on 5th Ave and Saks. I've had really mixed experiences there, where sometimes the SAs treat me really well, while other times they are just degrading...I'm almost certain they won't want to do anything for my bracelet even if I took it in.



 Good luck, hope they can do something for you, IMO the store next to the apple store has better service than the one on 5th and 52nd.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I have not had any issues with my new screw system, but I am not taking any chances. I just went on to Jewelers Mutual and bought a policy. I am going to get the appraisals in the next few days. I would rather be safe than sorry if something were to happen to mine.


----------



## pursesinpink

I guess I must be in the minority here, but I have had my (new system) Love bracelet for over three years, and the screws have never budged even a millimeter since I put it on my wrist.  I also have never once taken the bracelet off since I put it on.  Like all screws, the threading will wear down if you continually screw and unscrew, and it is probably worse with 18K gold since it is a softer material.  My recommendation is to only take it off when you absolutely have to and obviously check those screws periodically for loosening.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

pursesinpink said:


> I guess I must be in the minority here, but I have had my (new system) Love bracelet for over three years, and the screws have never budged even a millimeter since I put it on my wrist.  I also have never once taken the bracelet off since I put it on.  Like all screws, the threading will wear down if you continually screw and unscrew, and it is probably worse with 18K gold since it is a softer material.  My recommendation is to only take it off when you absolutely have to and obviously check those screws periodically for loosening.


 
When I specifically asked about the screw issues, the Cartier SA indicated to me that the piece is meant to be worn 24/7 and not removed too much. She seemed to think the issue was being caused by constant removal. At least that is what she hinted.


----------



## annanas

mine haven't moved at all, but my insurance policy includes items up to above the cost of a love so i'm fine for that.  i have removed my bracelet a few times, but now i do it with the help of soap and water and don't move the screws at all, whether or not you can do that depends on your hand of course.


----------



## PennyD2911

pursesinpink said:


> I guess I must be in the minority here, but I have had my (new system) Love bracelet for over three years, and the screws have never budged even a millimeter since I put it on my wrist.  I also have never once taken the bracelet off since I put it on.  Like all screws, the threading will wear down if you continually screw and unscrew, and it is probably worse with 18K gold since it is a softer material.  My recommendation is to only take it off when you absolutely have to and obviously check those screws periodically for loosening.




I'm so sorry to read this is happening to some of you, it is horrible!
I've not had any issues with my 4 diamond LOVE bracelet, but I've never taken it off.  I check the screws very often and make sure they are tight.  I also have it insured.  I'm wondering, did those of you who had your bracelet fall off, take it on and off frequently?  I hope Cartier comes through with some help for all of you!!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lovefour

I have had my new system on for three years and last week I took it off for the first time and it took my husband 30 minutes to unscrew one side it was on so tight. So it's so sad to me that some are having this issue. I insured mine last year after reading all about these issues.


----------



## azniceskater1

I did remove my bracelet a couple of times (maybe 8 times?) when I first got it because I could not for the life of me decide which arm to wear it on. I haven't had any issues before or any issues since that one time the screw came loose. But thankfully, since I wear my bracelet high on my wrist, I can feel it when the bracelet is coming loose.


----------



## Lovefour

azniceskater1 said:


> I did remove my bracelet a couple of times (maybe 8 times?) when I first got it because I could not for the life of me decide which arm to wear it on. I haven't had any issues before or any issues since that one time the screw came loose. But thankfully, since I wear my bracelet high on my wrist, I can feel it when the bracelet is coming loose.


So funny I wore my bracelet for three years on my right wrist and after my surgery I switched it to my left and it is so much more comfortable on my left I think because it fits so much looser!


----------



## Jayne1

Lovefour said:


> So funny I wore my bracelet for three years on my right wrist and after my surgery I switched it to my left and it is so much more comfortable on my left I think because it fits so much looser!


Me too! Looser and less banging.


----------



## Lovefour

Jayne1 said:


> Me too! Looser and less banging.


Exactly I can't believe the difference!!


----------



## PennyD2911

Lovefour said:


> Exactly I can't believe the difference!!




I've worn my on my left wrist the whole time and never had a moments discomfort. 
I &#128525;adore&#128525; my LOVE bracelet!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Tiare

spylove22 said:


> Good luck, hope they can do something for you, IMO the store next to the apple store has better service than the one on 5th and 52nd.



Funny how experiences can be so different! The best Cartier SAs I've come across have been at the Madison location and the Short Hills Mall. The 5th Avenue store by Apple... ugh.


----------



## Lovefour

Tiare said:


> Funny how experiences can be so different! The best Cartier SAs I've come across have been at the Madison location and the Short Hills Mall. The 5th Avenue store by Apple... ugh.


I go to Michael at Short Hills sometimes they are nice sometimes rude.


----------



## rivagauche

This is a long and crazy story, with a, thankfully, happy ending. 

Last weekend, I was at my college reunions, and around 2AM, I noticed my rg 4 diamond bracelet my husband gifted for our wedding was MISSING. I immediately sobered up, and looked thru the immediate area (I was sitting in a grassy backyard, with tons of people and a large band playing), and when I couldn't find it, I PANICKED. 

I combed thru campus, walked around for two hours, trying to retrace my steps, and when I couldn't find it, I called the campus safety and the Princeton police dept to file a report. They told me all I could do was wait and see if someone turns it over to the Lost and Found, which made no sense to me at that time, as the bracelet had probably fallen off in two pieces. In a last ditch effort, I went back to the place I had noticed my bracelet missing, and with the help of some kind and awesome band members who were packing up for the night, was able to find both halves of this bracelet behind a bush. I swear, I had aged two years in two hours. 

I went to cartier yesterday, when my regular SA was off for the day (she had recently changed her schedule, and I didn't know about this), and talked to another gentleman who suggested I "don't wear two bracelet at once" because the percussive vibrations can loosen the screws in the bracelet, especially in the new model (I have one wg 10-diamond bracelet from '97, and one from '14, it was the '14 rose gold that fell off)...So long story short, I wanted to know if this is something that you lovely ladies and gents have encountered when stacking love bracelets? If so, how do you keep it in place? After last weekend, I'm somewhat paranoid to wear both bracelets at once, and am not sure what to do to prevent it from happening again.

Thank you in advance and I apologize for the wall of text


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Did you send it off for repair? The vibrations can make them loosen but you should be able to wear it still just check the screws occasionally. I would send it out and have them take a look at the screws for you.


----------



## Fab41

rivagauche said:


> This is a long and crazy story, with a, thankfully, happy ending.
> 
> Last weekend, I was at my college reunions, and around 2AM, I noticed my rg 4 diamond bracelet my husband gifted for our wedding was MISSING. I immediately sobered up, and looked thru the immediate area (I was sitting in a grassy backyard, with tons of people and a large band playing), and when I couldn't find it, I PANICKED.
> 
> I combed thru campus, walked around for two hours, trying to retrace my steps, and when I couldn't find it, I called the campus safety and the Princeton police dept to file a report. They told me all I could do was wait and see if someone turns it over to the Lost and Found, which made no sense to me at that time, as the bracelet had probably fallen off in two pieces. In a last ditch effort, I went back to the place I had noticed my bracelet missing, and with the help of some kind and awesome band members who were packing up for the night, was able to find both halves of this bracelet behind a bush. I swear, I had aged two years in two hours.
> 
> I went to cartier yesterday, when my regular SA was off for the day (she had recently changed her schedule, and I didn't know about this), and talked to another gentleman who suggested I "don't wear two bracelet at once" because the percussive vibrations can loosen the screws in the bracelet, especially in the new model (I have one wg 10-diamond bracelet from '97, and one from '14, it was the '14 rose gold that fell off)...So long story short, I wanted to know if this is something that you lovely ladies and gents have encountered when stacking love bracelets? If so, how do you keep it in place? After last weekend, I'm somewhat paranoid to wear both bracelets at once, and am not sure what to do to prevent it from happening again.
> 
> Thank you in advance and I apologize for the wall of text


So lucky, lucky,lucky... ( because I think it would most likely be "finders keepers for things like this...)"... Anyway, I wear 2 love bracelets on my left arm and on the first week one of the bracelets kept loosening and I figured I would just have to keep checking.. But one time one of the bracelets actually almost fell off my arm, so I bought the lowest strength loctite ( purple).. Used a toothpick to apply just a teensy amount on the screws... And my bracelets have stayed in place ever since... I actually asked my SA about purple loctite when I purchased my second bangle. She said some people do use them but sparingly.. So that's one option


----------



## Mcandy

You are so lucky to even find it...i see people stacking their cartier love bangles from posts here and hadno problem whatsoever..maybe its the new production?


----------



## Dany_37

Thank heavens you found it! 

I stack my 2 loves (one YG and one WG w/ 4 diamonds) and never remove them (only once for surgery).  I have never had an issue with loosening but then again, mine were purchased in 2012.


----------



## Katy Sarah

I had a knot in my stomach reading this!  Thank goodness you found your bracelet.


----------



## Lovefour

I wear only 1 but when I asked my Cartier about purchasing another the first thing he said was to wear on different wrists because with the new systems the banging will cause screws to come loose! Kelly Ripa does not wear hers at all anymore because she was wearing 2 and 1 fell off and she was not happy. I'm sure a celebrity like her told Cartier how unhappy she was. 
Then you see Jenners wear like 10 and no problems. I don't understand


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

My brother-in-law and a few friends/colleagues were at Princeton reunion last weekend, heard it was a true turn-up, I'm so glad you found it!


----------



## katieny

rivagauche said:


> This is a long and crazy story, with a, thankfully, happy ending.
> 
> Last weekend, I was at my college reunions, and around 2AM, I noticed my rg 4 diamond bracelet my husband gifted for our wedding was MISSING. I immediately sobered up, and looked thru the immediate area (I was sitting in a grassy backyard, with tons of people and a large band playing), and when I couldn't find it, I PANICKED.
> 
> I combed thru campus, walked around for two hours, trying to retrace my steps, and when I couldn't find it, I called the campus safety and the Princeton police dept to file a report. They told me all I could do was wait and see if someone turns it over to the Lost and Found, which made no sense to me at that time, as the bracelet had probably fallen off in two pieces. In a last ditch effort, I went back to the place I had noticed my bracelet missing, and with the help of some kind and awesome band members who were packing up for the night, was able to find both halves of this bracelet behind a bush. I swear, I had aged two years in two hours.
> 
> I went to cartier yesterday, when my regular SA was off for the day (she had recently changed her schedule, and I didn't know about this), and talked to another gentleman who suggested I "don't wear two bracelet at once" because the percussive vibrations can loosen the screws in the bracelet, especially in the new model (I have one wg 10-diamond bracelet from '97, and one from '14, it was the '14 rose gold that fell off)...So long story short, I wanted to know if this is something that you lovely ladies and gents have encountered when stacking love bracelets? If so, how do you keep it in place? After last weekend, I'm somewhat paranoid to wear both bracelets at once, and am not sure what to do to prevent it from happening again.
> 
> Thank you in advance and I apologize for the wall of text


So happy you found it. Will you wear them on different wrists now? 
On a side note, my niece was at that reunion last weekend. She graduated two years ago. I hear it is always a fun event.


----------



## spoiledwify

Whewwwww!!! Men that most be a very very long 2 hrs I bet, you are so lucky to even found it . Anyway considering we are spending soooo much money with Cartier, isn't it that Cartier should  fix the screw problem? Or maybe try to make it better ?


----------



## sheanabelle

So glad you found it!!


----------



## loveithateit

I have both wg w diamonds on the old system and yg w diamonds on the new system. My yg fell off alot and I had to check screws every few hours. The last straw was when it fell off as I was taking my kids to the park. I called my sa and after getting approval from her manager they were able to get me a new one ( this was after I already brought it in to get it service and it was still falling off). So far no problem. I don't know what was wrong w the old one, I got mine a few years back so maybe it had problems and now the new ones r fine. Glad u found it back.


----------



## Star1231

This is my worst fear. Thank god you found it!


----------



## barbie444

Glad You found it but this REALLY freaks me out I just bought my rose gold and I am planning on getting a yellow gold in barcelona in december.


----------



## arwen

I am so happy for you that you found it again!

Your story has frightened me so much that I dreamt the night after I had read your story that my Love´s screws got loose and it came off


----------



## michaxl

I'm so happy for you finding it, losing it must have been so traumatic!!

I have 3 Love Bracelets (WG 10d, RG 10d and YG paved) that I regularly wear together, but when I wear all of them the RG screws sometimes loosen a bit.  It actually fell off one time but luckily I was sitting at a table so I didn't lose it.  It's never happened with either of the other two and when I asked my SA about, she said the same thing about the vibrations.  So now I check the screws every few hours and carry one of the screwdrivers with me just in case.  I haven't had any problems since.


----------



## Psychrox80

lubird217 said:


> I just saw your post this morning! This is so terrible. I have no idea what the old and new systems mean but I'm horrified for what this means for the brand! I hope something can be done for you.





**Chanel** said:


> OMG, it was only one month old ? I really think Cartier should do something about it, and should actually replace the bracelet for you since this is obviously a flaw with the new system. I will keep an eye on this thread and I will keep my fingers crossed for you for a good outcome. Again, I am so so sorry...this really is a horrible situation
> 
> I also would like to thank you for your advice regarding 4 diamonds versus plain with old closure.
> After reading your story (and it's not the first time I've heard that the bracelet with the new system fell off), I decided to go for the old system. I posted pics of it in the Cartier Love Bracelet thread to have it authenticated. While I still adore the 4 diamonds one, I just don't feel comfy with the new system and I don't want to worry about losing it all the time.
> So thank you for your advice and I truly hope this story is going to end well for you. It really should end good .


Out of curiosity, does Cartier repair replace the other half?  Or is it an option to have them make the other half?  If yes, what is the approximate cost?


----------



## Jetsetmax

Psychrox80 said:


> Out of curiosity, does Cartier repair replace the other half?  Or is it an option to have them make the other half?  If yes, what is the approximate cost?



I just insure mine (its not that expensive to insure) and if something happens its not a big deal, I'd just get a new one.


----------



## Psychrox80

ok cool!  Thank you


----------



## Luvayorkie

I'm in the same boat!!!  My dream stack was 2 Love bracelets & 1 or 2 JUC.  I sent both bracelets back because the screws wouldn't stay tight.  They sent me 1 new 1 & I exchanged the other for a Ecrou bracelet. 1 of my original Love bracelets fell off at Target & I found half in the cart & finally found the other half in my trunk.  So, they sent me another 1.  I bought them all at the Rodeo Drive boutique.  I took the Love & Ecrou both in to the NYC store to have them put it on to make sure it was done correctly.  This was on 7/07/17.  I checked the screws religiously.  Then, I noticed the wknd b4 Labor Day, the screws were starting to loosen again. I went to the ATL store on Sept 4, 2017 to get them to look at it.  (I tightened it that morning). The store was closed for Labor Day. On the way to a football game, when we got to the stadium, some1 complimented me on my bracelets.  To my horror, my Love was GONE!!!!!!!!  I've filed a police report & Cartier tells me they will let me know if some1 brings it in to a boutique (yeah right, like some1 will turn it in)!  I'm soooo furious, upset, pissed off & in disbelief that a piece of jewelry that costs $7000 just falls off!!!!!!! I'm just now reading all the issues everyone else has had!!!!  Cartier says you are not suppose to wear multiple bracelets together because they can (bang together & loosen the screws). WTF?!?!?  That's how everyone wears them!!!!!  I wonder how I'm the heck all these celebs wear all these Love bracelets all stacked?  I didn't have insurance before this happened on my bracelets. Thinking the only thing that could happen is if our house was broken into & we have a top of the line security system. So I wasn't worried about that.  But, never dreamed I'd have to worry about it falling off my wrist after it was SCREWED on!!!!  Not sure what the next step is. But, I assure u I will NEVER BUY ANOTHER LOVE BRACELET!  Nor would I EVER recommend any1 else buying 1!!!!!!!!!!  RIDIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MahaM

elliesaurus said:


> To be honest, I have the new screw system and my bangle has only come loose twice in three years - once when it was brand new and once after I started wearing it next to my watch and it was banging around a lot more. I wore it snorkeling and swimming at the beach and it's been fine. I think it's key to check more often if you're introducing "new" activities to it, like when you've just put it on or you've just started stacking it with something or you're doing something more active (eg cycling or running). Other than that, I've had no complaints. People who have not had problems with the system are probably less vocal than those who have had issues so you'll be reading more about the latter.




Today at work the screw of my love bracelet became loose from one side and the braclete was separated! I had to tighten it right away ! That was so scary... What if i lost it ?!!!

And yeah, it was stacked with my watch ⌚️ maybe that's what but still ,it shouldn't unscrew.

Reading through the forum it has been mentioned that the bracelet should be screwed very well , but I was scared if i screw too strongly it will damage it . 
But seems i need it screw it really tight and check the screws every morning.

But that's stressful to wear it while you are scared screws will come loose.


----------



## MahaM

Y


Luvayorkie said:


> I'm in the same boat!!!  My dream stack was 2 Love bracelets & 1 or 2 JUC.  I sent both bracelets back because the screws wouldn't stay tight.  They sent me 1 new 1 & I exchanged the other for a Ecrou bracelet. 1 of my original Love bracelets fell off at Target & I found half in the cart & finally found the other half in my trunk.  So, they sent me another 1.  I bought them all at the Rodeo Drive boutique.  I took the Love & Ecrou both in to the NYC store to have them put it on to make sure it was done correctly.  This was on 7/07/17.  I checked the screws religiously.  Then, I noticed the wknd b4 Labor Day, the screws were starting to loosen again. I went to the ATL store on Sept 4, 2017 to get them to look at it.  (I tightened it that morning). The store was closed for Labor Day. On the way to a football game, when we got to the stadium, some1 complimented me on my bracelets.  To my horror, my Love was GONE!!!!!!!!  I've filed a police report & Cartier tells me they will let me know if some1 brings it in to a boutique (yeah right, like some1 will turn it in)!  I'm soooo furious, upset, pissed off & in disbelief that a piece of jewelry that costs $7000 just falls off!!!!!!! I'm just now reading all the issues everyone else has had!!!!  Cartier says you are not suppose to wear multiple bracelets together because they can (bang together & loosen the screws). WTF?!?!?  That's how everyone wears them!!!!!  I wonder how I'm the heck all these celebs wear all these Love bracelets all stacked?  I didn't have insurance before this happened on my bracelets. Thinking the only thing that could happen is if our house was broken into & we have a top of the line security system. So I wasn't worried about that.  But, never dreamed I'd have to worry about it falling off my wrist after it was SCREWED on!!!!  Not sure what the next step is. But, I assure u I will NEVER BUY ANOTHER LOVE BRACELET!  Nor would I EVER recommend any1 else buying 1!!!!!!!!!!  RIDIC!!!!!!!!!



I  agree with you,can' t highly recommed the Love Bracelet even though i love it !


----------



## Aimee3

Maybe they go back to the old system with all these complaints. If people stop buying this bracelet and sales fall off,  then they would have to come up with a better system or go back to the old one.


----------



## VuittonsLover

I know of someone that just lost the $45,500.00 all diamond version. Fell right off her wrist and didn't know.


----------



## Kindness3

VuittonsLover said:


> I know of someone that just lost the $45,500.00 all diamond version. Fell right off her wrist and didn't know.


Oh my word your kidding ,I would be so upset, i hope had insurance ,I truly hope she finds go back track her day, notify,cartier so if anyine tries to have it repaired they can notify her


----------



## nashpoo

Well, on a much smaller scale I lost my love ring [emoji24] I was out running errands all day and didn't realize it was missing until I was driving.


----------



## kelly girl

VuittonsLover said:


> I know of someone that just lost the $45,500.00 all diamond version. Fell right off her wrist and didn't know.


I thought the all diamond Love had a different screw mechanism similar to the small/thin Love. No words!


----------



## lilricegrl87

I have the thin one and it fell into my sleeve!! Now i’m constantly checking and tugging on it to make sure it doesn’t pop open again!! There’s no way to tighten it on this screw system bc it opens when you turn it from horizontal to diagonal, and turn it to again to lock it. Somehow mine turned by itself


----------



## Violet Bleu

lilricegrl87 said:


> I have the thin one and it fell into my sleeve!! Now i’m constantly checking and tugging on it to make sure it doesn’t pop open again!! There’s no way to tighten it on this screw system bc it opens when you turn it from horizontal to diagonal, and turn it to again to lock it. Somehow mine turned by itself


This is so weird. Are you sure it was locked? I’m just curious because I wear three Thins 24/7 (shower, sleep, etc.) and have never had any scares. I’m pretty rough on mine.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

VuittonsLover said:


> I know of someone that just lost the $45,500.00 all diamond version. Fell right off her wrist and didn't know.


 Please tell me she had it insured.


----------



## luxuryhabits

I have (or had) a stack of 2 Cartier love bracelets, both without diamonds, one RG one YG. Half of my YG bracelet fell off whilst I was out and hours of searching in the cold were in vain! I called up Cartier (Harrods in London) and was put through at first to a very sympathetic man who explained that one reason why might be because the bracelets bump into each other when they are stacked, causing hte screws to loosen. INdeed, a recurring problem was either or both bracelets becoming loose and this problem only started AFTER I bought my second bracelet (the RG). On most occasions I would spot it and screw it back with either my nails (if I was out) or if I noticed it at home, then with the love screw. Several times I experienced the screw coming loose completely, mostly on one side but once on both sides so that the entire bracelet fell off. Guessing that is what happened, just that this time I did not notice when one side fell off. I only realised when I was reaching into my bag and the other half fell off. Needless to say, had a mini heart attack and then commenced my futile searches.

The sympathetic man took down my details and the assistant manager called me back. She was rather abrupt in telling me that in fact stacking is definitively NOT the problem, since she has 4 and she stacks 2 of them. Well, clearly not the case judging from some forum posts....Anyway, I go to the store the next day and both my complete RG and the remaining YG half are taken in so that they can be sent to the workshop in London. From what i understand, the bracelets will be inspected to see if there is any problem. 

Anyone had the same experience? Ideally Cartier would replace the other half for me, since I have done nothing wrong in my treatment of the bracelet (I prefer to wear long sleeves whilst working on my computer to avoid scratching/bumpign against the table, I do not do sports in it etc). I am checking to see if any of my insurance covers this, but doubtful. Any help/comments/experiences appreciated!


----------



## kelly girl

If you have a personal articles insurance policy where your bracelets are listed, your yellow gold bracelet would be covered for lose. I had two, one with the original screw design and the newer design which was purchased in 2012. Well the newer of the two fell off never to be found. It wasn’t until I came to the Cartier forum I found out other Love owners had the same experience. I phoned the Cartier boutique in NYC and the sales associate told me that she knew of no complaints that there were issues with loose screws; total BS as some posters on this forum were advised by Cartier to apply a jewelers glue called  loctite to the screws so they would stay in place and not loosen. Fortunately all my jewelery is insured so my bracelet wasn’t a complete lose. That being said, I’d rather have the bracelet but won’t replace it at this time. In closing, I agree with the assistant manager at Harrods. I don’t believe stacking causes the screws to loosen and back out completely. In my opinion it’s a design flaw that needs addressing. I can’t speak to the reason some wearers have had issues while others have not.


----------



## Kindness3

luxuryhabits said:


> I have (or had) a stack of 2 Cartier love bracelets, both without diamonds, one RG one YG. Half of my YG bracelet fell off whilst I was out and hours of searching in the cold were in vain! I called up Cartier (Harrods in London) and was put through at first to a very sympathetic man who explained that one reason why might be because the bracelets bump into each other when they are stacked, causing hte screws to loosen. INdeed, a recurring problem was either or both bracelets becoming loose and this problem only started AFTER I bought my second bracelet (the RG). On most occasions I would spot it and screw it back with either my nails (if I was out) or if I noticed it at home, then with the love screw. Several times I experienced the screw coming loose completely, mostly on one side but once on both sides so that the entire bracelet fell off. Guessing that is what happened, just that this time I did not notice when one side fell off. I only realised when I was reaching into my bag and the other half fell off. Needless to say, had a mini heart attack and then commenced my futile searches.
> 
> The sympathetic man took down my details and the assistant manager called me back. She was rather abrupt in telling me that in fact stacking is definitively NOT the problem, since she has 4 and she stacks 2 of them. Well, clearly not the case judging from some forum posts....Anyway, I go to the store the next day and both my complete RG and the remaining YG half are taken in so that they can be sent to the workshop in London. From what i understand, the bracelets will be inspected to see if there is any problem.
> 
> Anyone had the same experience? Ideally Cartier would replace the other half for me, since I have done nothing wrong in my treatment of the bracelet (I prefer to wear long sleeves whilst working on my computer to avoid scratching/bumpign against the table, I do not do sports in it etc). I am checking to see if any of my insurance covers this, but doubtful. Any help/comments/experiences appreciated!


I so so sorry to hear that, maybe when seeing how well you took care of them and complained before to cartier of the stituation this being said maybe they will see the one half is defective and replace it for you. I feel if you are very calm and nice to them you'll get further too. I know if you are one who buys alot from them you have good chance too.they want to keep you as customer. I pray they replace it all for you ,my heart goes out too you


----------



## Gracilan

....I purchased my classic love last February at the NYC Mansion...I had the bracelet shipped to my home a few days later because I didn’t want to walk all over the city with all the boxes, certificate etc... the moment the bracelet was delivered,and signed for,  my insurance went into effect...To have a personal articles policy added to your homeowners or renters insurance policy is imperative and cost pennies a year compared to what price you pay for losing your bracelet, both emotionally and financially...If your bracelet is lost, God forbid, you can easily replace it w/0 spending thousands of dollars...you can purchase a new bracelet thru the insurance claim...also, especially for those of you that have love stacks, they do loosen..like playing Russian roulette...no reason to take that chance!  On a second note, I went back to NYC yesterday to purchase and second love...I really didn’t like the look on me...my love is a loose fit, don’t like two loose bracelet together...I do love the way they look on other people when snug fit....Cartier gave me a quick polish and I went off to Van Cleef...I purchased a Vintage Alhambra bracelet YG motif Carnelian stone...looked beautiful with my YG love...saved $2000, less than the love...win, win for me!  It will be delivered in a couple of days and it is insured as soon as I sign for it...I cannot stress to those of you that have these beautiful and costly jewelry pieces, you must insure!


----------



## Gracilan

kelly girl said:


> If you have a personal articles insurance policy where your bracelets are listed, your yellow gold bracelet would be covered for lose. I had two, one with the original screw design and the newer design which was purchased in 2012. Well the newer of the two fell off never to be found. It wasn’t until I came to the Cartier forum I found out other Love owners had the same experience. I phoned the Cartier boutique in NYC and the sales associate told me that she knew of no complaints that there were issues with loose screws; total BS as some posters on this forum were advised by Cartier to apply a jewelers glue called  loctite to the screws so they would stay in place and not loosen. Fortunately all my jewelery is insured so my bracelet wasn’t a complete lose. That being said, I’d rather have the bracelet but won’t replace it at this time. In closing, I agree with the assistant manager at Harrods. I don’t believe stacking causes the screws to loosen and back out completely. In my opinion it’s a design flaw that needs addressing. I can’t speak to the reason some wearers have had issues while others have not.




...I am so sorry you have to go through this...it will work out...good luck


----------



## js2367

Sorry about this. A friend had a similar occurrence and now she's super wary of wearing and losing it!
Maybe get in the habit of checking the screw once a week or so to make sure it's tight!


----------



## celine4

I stacked my love with the clou and the panther for some years and was always ok, it was just after I got my second love that it started to get the screws loose. I took it to Cartier and they put glue on both loves and now they are always tight. So I guess is a known issue.


----------



## Makenna

So sorry to hear about your bracelet!  I agree with Gracilan please insure your bracelets.  I pay about $80 a year to insure my Love and it covers all losses, such as stolen, misplaced, etc. totally worth it for peace of mind.  Hopefully Cartier will replace your bracelet, please keep us posted.


----------



## kelly girl

celine4 said:


> I stacked my love with the clou and the panther for some years and was always ok, it was just after I got my second love that it started to get the screws loose. I took it to Cartier and they put glue on both loves and now they are always tight. So I guess is a known issue.


Cartier knows there is a design flaw with the newer Loves but their answer Is to add glue to the bracelet’s screws so they don’t loosen. SMH!


----------



## JS22

I know this is an old thread but I lost half of mine recently, and had insurance on it as well. Basically the most important thing is to file a police report immediately with the serial number. Cartier won’t service it without the police report. I was lucky for them to replace the half I lost, and it was very quick and seamless. But the police report is crucial, also make sure the situation is clearly specified and if possible work with a specific client advisor from repairs.


----------



## ChanelCartier

JS22 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I lost half of mine recently, and had insurance on it as well. Basically the most important thing is to file a police report immediately with the serial number. Cartier won’t service it without the police report. I was lucky for them to replace the half I lost, and it was very quick and seamless. But the police report is crucial, also make sure the situation is clearly specified and if possible work with a specific client advisor from repairs.


They replaced it free of charge?


----------



## Nattie35

JS22 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I lost half of mine recently, and had insurance on it as well. Basically the most important thing is to file a police report immediately with the serial number. Cartier won’t service it without the police report. I was lucky for them to replace the half I lost, and it was very quick and seamless. But the police report is crucial, also make sure the situation is clearly specified and if possible work with a specific client advisor from repairs.


Would they have replaced it, even without insurance, since you filed a police report?


----------



## south-of-france

If you lost it, what was the crime the police are investigating?


----------



## JoeDelRey

It’s rather sad when a $5,000+ bracelet keeps falling off and the solution is glue, while the $20 knockoffs from eBay have lasted for more than 3 years without coming unscrewed, and only needing to be tightened about 2 times a year


----------



## Chaton

Yes, it may seem strange to have to use Loctite on jewelry; however, as my husband explained to me, screws inherently loosen due to vibrations over time.

Considering that the bracelet is designed and held together by actual screws, with no friction but gold against gold, it is not a design flaw.  In my opinion, it’s quite ingenious to create a unisex bracelet using screws.

Having said that, I have noticed one of my screws on my classic LOVE getting looser after I started stacking it with my thin Love.

After some further research online, I found several articles to confirm what my husband stated and that usually some type of substance or glue is generally needed to hold screws in place in order to create sufficient friction/tension when constant vibrations are present.  

In one example, I even noted that Loctite was used in a novice engineering experiment in order to create some friction to lessen the screws from loosening due to frequent, heavy vibrations.










						How to make screws stay tight under high vibration?
					

I made an electric skateboard (it works great, goes about 25mph) and the motor takes 4 screws to mount it. Motor is mounted to a 1/4 piece of aluminum. The screws go right into the motor and don't ...




					engineering.stackexchange.com


----------



## Le Lion

Hello Ladies, 

I lost my Love because the screws where kind of loose. I knew it and made sure that I checked them regularly. But than I wrote a Roller on Copplestones and... what should I say. I arrived one my destination without my bracelet.

I purchased another one and my lovely SA glued it directly on my wrist *lol*. It is a year from now and no screw is moving.

So... better safe than sorry.


----------



## Chaton

How devastating!  I’m glad you were able to get another.  

I love the simplicity of your Love and your watch on you!  Gorgeous!


----------



## sewist

I have had problems with the screws on mine I just try to take them off as little as possible and when I been out walking or to the gym I just tighten them 
With my finger nail ! It is the vibration that make the screws loosen and I was told by my SA that taking them on and off compromises the screws holes has as they would on a plug or somthing you screw and unscrew at home . I used to walk around with the screw driver but as I haven’t taken them off in quite a few months they have been ok.

they get looser when I wear them with my large diamond clou so only wear that when I’m going out as it’s easy to put on take and off.


----------



## Crbrady2020

Ok just bought my second bracelet....same day the new screw was loose.  I tightened it down.   2 days later it completely fell off.  Went back to the store explained that it was defective and wanted replacement.  The sales associate asked if I wanted a YG item since they didn't have another RG.  Im a bit dubious he also suggested that I didn't put it on right not enough torque.   Hmmmm they are creating a new screw system so IMHO they know it's faulty.  I've worn my original with other bracelets for over 19 years and no issue.


----------



## queeenJ

Crbrady2020 said:


> Hmmmm they are creating a new screw system so IMHO they know it's faulty.  I've worn my original with other bracelets for over 19 years and no issue.



Oh this is good to hear! Any idea when it will be introduced? Should I wait until the new bracelets are available before purchasing?


----------



## ec00421

loctite is actually very common in jewellery and watches that have screws.

Even Rolex applies loctite to link screws to prevent them from getting undone and popping out over time.


----------



## Lux.

I can't sing the praises of loctite enough. I had issues with my Love's screws for years until I applied loctite and now I can wear it without the fear of it falling off. Thinking about getting a second bracelet too and it will be the first thing I do. I'm not going to bother waiting for a new screw system either.


----------



## Chaton

Lux. said:


> I can't sing the praises of loctite enough. I had issues with my Love's screws for years until I applied loctite and now I can wear it without the fear of it falling off. Thinking about getting a second bracelet too and it will be the first thing I do. I'm not going to bother waiting for a new screw system either.



I was offered the new screw system mechanism on my Loves while I visited a boutique over the summer, but I declined.  I just use Loctite.  The SA there also uses Loctite on her Ecrou to keep the bolts stationary.  Genius idea!


----------



## Crbrady2020

Mine is getting the new love screws.  Just a bummer the new system doesn't hold like the old one.  If I'd lost it right after buying it falling off after 2 days wear I'd have flipped.  When it comes back lock tight and an insurance Ryder.


----------



## scheurin

As said one of mine was replaced to the NEW system and this particular one gets lose every other week. Why they can't just get it right after half a century


----------



## Crbrady2020

The live enhancement adjustment and still messed up


----------



## fairylady

My bracelet screws keeps on loosen too when I stacked mine with the reg juc. That’s after they replaced my old love with a brand new one so I just think at this point I might as well use loctite and get it over with. I heard they can replace your screws with the new enhancement system but I don’t know how that goes plus they have to polish it afterwards and it’ll make the edge of the bracelet looks softer which I don’t like.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Lux. said:


> I can't sing the praises of loctite enough. I had issues with my Love's screws for years until I applied loctite and now I can wear it without the fear of it falling off. Thinking about getting a second bracelet too and it will be the first thing I do. I'm not going to bother waiting for a new screw system either.



I've been looking at getting my first Love bracelet and I would be so upset if I lost it. If you put Loctite on it, does it permanently secure the bracelet? Can you still get it on and off when needed?


----------



## chi_lover91

fairylady said:


> My bracelet screws keeps on loosen too when I stacked mine with the reg juc. That’s after they replaced my old love with a brand new one so I just think at this point I might as well use loctite and get it over with. I heard they can replace your screws with the new enhancement system but I don’t know how that goes plus they have to polish it afterwards and it’ll make the edge of the bracelet looks softer which I don’t like.


I recently had my screws enhanced on my Love bracelet and I was very adamant about them NOT polishing my Love. My SA made note on the service and they did not do the polish.


----------



## avcbob

lorihmatthews said:


> I've been looking at getting my first Love bracelet and I would be so upset if I lost it. If you put Loctite on it, does it permanently secure the bracelet? Can you still get it on and off when needed?


Yes, use 'Purple' Loctite and there's no problem getting the screws back out.  You'll need a bigger screwdriver as the Cartier supplied driver's handle doesn't supply enough torque to overcome the Loctite.


----------



## scheurin

I would have the fear that this might damage the screws. They are just made out of gold, too, and if too much force is applied they might break. Any thoughts?


----------



## fairylady

chi_lover91 said:


> I recently had my screws enhanced on my Love bracelet and I was very adamant about them NOT polishing my Love. My SA made note on the service and they did not do the polish.


Good to know!! Thanks.


----------



## Fabfashion

I never thought this could happen to me. I’ve read on this forum that some of you experienced the Love bracelet coming off. Today is my first time wearing the 4D YG bracelet that I got in March for my anniversary stacked with my 10D RG. I even took a pic during lunch and was going to share in the action thread. Due to WFH this was probably the 5th time I wore this new bangle. Whenever I wore it, I would find one of the screws pretty loose when I took it off. This morning I screwed both screws pretty tight just to be safe. Well, I’m sitting in a train on my way home and noticed the 4D bracelet is GONE. it’s not near my seat or in my laptop bag or purse. Even other passengers helped me look. I texted my colleagues to look around the office and restroom and they couldn’t find it. So somewhere between 2 pm to about 4 pm, it fell off. I don’t even know how I to feel. It hasn’t sunk in yet. I haven’t even insured it yet but I think my home insurance may cover part of it (like $5K) which is like 1/3 of the price. Sigh. May this be a lesson learned for others to get your Cartier insured.


----------



## lill_canele

Oh no! That really sucks. I'm sorry.   
I remember when I got my love, it would loosen every 2 weeks for about 2 months. I just kept on re-screwing it in until it finally set.

The only time the screws loosened up later was when I stacked my gold bracelets together. They were constantly moving and hitting each other. Within less than a day the love bracelet became very loose with big gaps!  After that, I never stacked my bracelets again.


----------



## Fabfashion

I wish I had known that stacking can loosen the screws. I never really stacked my other 2 Love 10Ds.


----------



## lulu212121

OMG! I feel for you. How horrible! I hope your insurance can help with replacement costs. I am surprised at how often this happens with these bracelets.


----------



## lulu212121

Fabfashion said:


> I wish I had known that stacking can loosen the screws. I never really stacked my other 2 Love 10Ds.


I am surprised that stacking would loosen the screws so much so that one could fall off. It seems very popular to wear more than one. I would think Cartier would have addressed this.


----------



## MaggyH

Fabfashion said:


> I never thought this could happen to me. I’ve read on this forum that some of you experienced the Love bracelet coming off. Today is my first time wearing the 4D YG bracelet that I got in March for my anniversary stacked with my 10D RG. I even took a pic during lunch and was going to share in the action thread. Due to WFH this was probably the 5th time I wore this new bangle. Whenever I wore it, I would find one of the screws pretty loose when I took it off. This morning I screwed both screws pretty tight just to be safe. Well, I’m sitting in a train on my way home and noticed the 4D bracelet is GONE. it’s not near my seat or in my laptop bag or purse. Even other passengers helped me look. I texted my colleagues to look around the office and restroom and they couldn’t find it. So somewhere between 2 pm to about 4 pm, it fell off. I don’t even know how I to feel. It hasn’t sunk in yet. I haven’t even insured it yet but I think my home insurance may cover part of it (like $5K) which is like 1/3 of the price. Sigh. May this be a lesson learned for others to get your Cartier insured.


I'm so sorry, that's really heartbreaking


----------



## Fabfashion

I asked our office assistant to alert security and the cleaners should they find it. I don’t hold out much hope though. Just my luck it probably fell off on my walk to the train station. The sad part is that it’s barely been worn and I deliberated long and hard if that was what I wanted for my anniversary present. I’m not sure how I should tell my hubby. May be I should just go buy a replacement and don’t say anything.


----------



## lovecartier

Interesting to see this thread resurrected. I am so sorry, Fabfashion, for your recent loss. I once lost a tennis bracelet where the safety must have failed and I remember how upsetting that was - and it WAS insured.

I have had everything from one to three Love bracelets in last 14 years. My original was the old screw system. I didn't take it on or off very much, nor do I stack it with anything regularly, and I do not remember having any problems in the almost decade I owned it before I got rid of it. When I got the new screw system, I found that at least one of the three was always experiencing play and loosening. The loctite did work well, but I was irritated by the premise. Even so, using the elliptical all the time (need to get back to that ...) it was very important to have the loctite. I recommend using the loctite and accepting it as a part of your "insurance" policy to all Love bracelet owners with the new system - and it can't hurt on the old one.

Reading about the person who lost the pavé one, I was a little stunned. It's possible to bop the "button" that opens it on something and have it come off, but that is one really, really well-designed safety on it. I've had one for a couple of years and I'm always amazed by the quality of the clasp and safety. That was probably either bad operation or really crap luck.


----------



## lill_canele

Fabfashion said:


> I asked our office assistant to alert security and the cleaners should they find it. I don’t hold out much hope though. Just my luck it probably fell off on my walk to the train station. The sad part is that it’s barely been worn and I deliberated long and hard if that was what I wanted for my anniversary present. I’m not sure how I should tell my hubby. May be I should just go buy a replacement and don’t say anything.



Just me, but if it happened to me, I'd tell my husband. 
It's not your fault. It's not like you were doing rigorous physical activity nor were you being a careless person. Unfortunately, it happens. I'm sure he understands that you are very upset.


----------



## Fabfashion

lill_canele said:


> Just me, but if it happened to me, I'd tell my husband.
> It's not your fault. It's not like you were doing rigorous physical activity nor were you being a careless person. Unfortunately, it happens. I'm sure he understands that you are very upset.


I’ll have to tell him anyways if we’re to contact the insurance company. I’m just hoping that it may be found either at the office or at the transit office Lost & Found to so I’ll do follow up calls tomorrow. I seriously doubt it’ll show up as it’ll be in 2 pieces. I felt it pinching my skin during my meeting around 2:45 and didn’t think to check. I thought the 2 bracelets were pinching my skin in between them but in hindsight it was probably the gap from the screw coming loose. I’m not sure if I’d buy a replacement given how faulty the newer screw system can be. My WG one has the original screw system and my RG one has the new system and one screw is feeling a little ‘clicky’. I was planning to take the RG one into the boutique to be looked at but just never thought this would happen to a brand new bracelet.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Fabfashion said:


> I asked our office assistant to alert security and the cleaners should they find it. I don’t hold out much hope though. Just my luck it probably fell off on my walk to the train station. The sad part is that it’s barely been worn and I deliberated long and hard if that was what I wanted for my anniversary present. I’m not sure how I should tell my hubby. May be I should just go buy a replacement and don’t say anything.



Oh my gosh I am so sorry this happened . I assume you checked your clothing to make sure it didn’t get stuck anywhere inside a sleeve or something? 

Did you screw the bracelet on yourself, or did your husband screw it on? 
I ask because I’ve noticed my Love (no diamonds) also becomes loose from time to time - but MORE so when I put it on/tighten it myself. Sometimes I have to tighten it daily . I’ve gotten used to checking it everyday just to be safe. I simply put my thumb on one side of the bracelet and a finger on the opposite side, then press together. If I hear the slightest *CLICK*, I know I have to tighten it ‍♀️.

I actually did something similar to what you suggested - replaced my Love a few months ago without telling  my husband, but only because I wanted to size down. My original Love would loosen even more, to the point one side would be coming off. 

I’m hopeful your new anniversary Love ends up being found at your office or at home❤️. As difficult as it is, try not to worry about it until you hear back from your office .


----------



## sunshineshiney

Fabfashion said:


> I’ll have to tell him anyways if we’re to contact the insurance company. I’m just hoping that it may be found either at the office or at the transit office Lost & Found to so I’ll do follow up calls tomorrow. I seriously doubt it’ll show up as it’ll be in 2 pieces. I felt it pinching my skin during my meeting around 2:45 and didn’t think to check. I thought the 2 bracelets were pinching my skin in between them but in hindsight it was probably the gap from the screw coming loose. I’m not sure if I’d buy a replacement given how faulty the newer screw system can be. My WG one has the original screw system and my RG one has the new system and one screw is feeling a little ‘clicky’. I was planning to take the RG one into the boutique to be looked at but just never thought this would happen to a brand new bracelet.



If it does show up do you think you’dwant to keep it, or exchange it for something else?
Maybe consider a WG JUC to match your original WG Love? You’d never have to worry about the JUC getting loose.


----------



## Fabfashion

sunshineshiney said:


> If it does show up do you think you’dwant to keep it, or exchange it for something else?
> Maybe consider a WG JUC to match your original WG Love? You’d never have to worry about the JUC getting loose.


I’m not sure. I already have a RG JuC which hasn’t had any problems as you said. I’ll definitely be weary wearing my other WG and RG Love again. Or if I wear either one, I’ll be checking it all the time. I think I may end up rehoming since I lost faith in it staying on. I just told my DH and he’s quite upset that if this seems to be a known issue then why hasn’t Cartier fixed the screw system already. He also said no more Love bracelet and I agree. I just called our insurance company but I may not hear back from their claim adjuster for a few business days. We had a huge windstorm that damaged homes in the province this past weekend so the claim department is quite busy. I’m still hoping it may turn up tomorrow. Who knows. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Fabfashion

sunshineshiney said:


> Oh my gosh I am so sorry this happened . I assume you checked your clothing to make sure it didn’t get stuck anywhere inside a sleeve or something?
> 
> Did you screw the bracelet on yourself, or did your husband screw it on?
> I ask because I’ve noticed my Love (no diamonds) also becomes loose from time to time - but MORE so when I put it on/tighten it myself. Sometimes I have to tighten it daily . I’ve gotten used to checking it everyday just to be safe. I simply put my thumb on one side of the bracelet and a finger on the opposite side, then press together. If I hear the slightest *CLICK*, I know I have to tighten it ‍♀.
> 
> I actually did something similar to what you suggested - replaced my Love a few months ago without telling  my husband, but only because I wanted to size down. My original Love would loosen even more, to the point one side would be coming off.
> 
> I’m hopeful your new anniversary Love ends up being found at your office or at home❤. As difficult as it is, try not to worry about it until you hear back from your office .


I screwed it on myself. I‘ve been doing that for years. I really have noticed that one screw of this new bracelet always became loose at the end of the day in the few times I’ve worn it but didn’t think much of it. I should have paid much more attention. I just thought may be I didn’t screw them tight enough so this morning I really tightened them but I guess the banging with the other Love bracelet jostled it much more?? I did check my clothes pocket. I had on a 3/4 sleeve spring coat on and no other pockets so nothing there. Just went through my purse and laptop bag again to no avail. You know that thing we do when we think if we just check it one more time…


----------



## nehaverma

goods inforemtion


----------



## sunshineshiney

Fabfashion said:


> I screwed it on myself. I‘ve been doing that for years. I really have noticed that one screw of this new bracelet always became loose at the end of the day in the few times I’ve worn it but didn’t think much of it. I should have paid much more attention. I just thought may be I didn’t screw them tight enough so this morning I really tightened them but I guess the banging with the other Love bracelet jostled it much more?? I did check my clothes pocket. I had on a 3/4 sleeve spring coat on and no other pockets so nothing there. Just went through my purse and laptop bag again to no avail. You know that thing we do when we think if we just check it one more time…



Ugh I'm so sorry! I was hoping you would find it once going through your belongings again - or at least half of it . Did your office happen to find it?
You haven't had any issues with your other WG and RG Love before, correct? If the screws on there have been fine, I wouldn't let this loss (as painful as it is!) make you re-home your other Loves. Especially since they don't make the old screw system anymore. 

Hoping for some good news from you today! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Fabfashion

sunshineshiney said:


> Ugh I'm so sorry! I was hoping you would find it once going through your belongings again - or at least half of it . Did your office happen to find it?
> You haven't had any issues with your other WG and RG Love before, correct? If the screws on there have been fine, I wouldn't let this loss (as painful as it is!) make you re-home your other Loves. Especially since they don't make the old screw system anymore.
> 
> Hoping for some good news from you today! *fingers crossed*


No luck today @sunshineshiney. I only go into the office once a week on Thursdays. I did call our office building’s security office and they also checked with the cleaning crew and nothing had turned up. I had dropped one of my small pave diamond earrings at the office about 4 years ago and the clearing crew turned it in so they’re pretty honest. I just wonder if people would even know what it is if they find half pieces and may be not near each other. They won’t look like a bracelet to most people. I also called the subway and the train lost & found offices and nothing turned up yet. Now my only hope is that my home insurance may cover part of it. I live in Canada and purchased it from the US and didn’t declare it through custom when I brought it back. Hopefully, that won’t be an issue with the insurance company.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Fabfashion said:


> I screwed it on myself. I‘ve been doing that for years. I really have noticed that one screw of this new bracelet always became loose at the end of the day in the few times I’ve worn it but didn’t think much of it. I should have paid much more attention. I just thought may be I didn’t screw them tight enough so this morning I really tightened them but I guess the banging with the other Love bracelet jostled it much more?? I did check my clothes pocket. I had on a 3/4 sleeve spring coat on and no other pockets so nothing there. Just went through my purse and laptop bag again to no avail. You know that thing we do when we think if we just check it one more time…



“if we just check it one more time…”

I had to jump on here about this! I could not find my Dad’s iPhone today. I thoroughly checked all the vehicles and a few obvious places in the house, the front yard and back yard. After about 45 minutes I grabbed his iPad and used the “Find my iPhone” feature and had it play a sound until I could find it.
Behold - it was in one of the vehicles I thoroughly checked, on the side of the door. This was one of the first places I checked with my eyes and hands - I did not see it or feel it there.
But as soon as it made a sound, I found it. 

Now I know your lost bracelet doesn’t have a “find my Love Bracelet” option (Cartier should seriously consider added an embedded chip with the new screw system!) but this made me think of you and gave me hope your missing Love is back in your possession soon.


----------



## thepoohbear

Fabfashion said:


> I’ll have to tell him anyways if we’re to contact the insurance company. I’m just hoping that it may be found either at the office or at the transit office Lost & Found to so I’ll do follow up calls tomorrow. I seriously doubt it’ll show up as it’ll be in 2 pieces. I felt it pinching my skin during my meeting around 2:45 and didn’t think to check. I thought the 2 bracelets were pinching my skin in between them but in hindsight it was probably the gap from the screw coming loose. I’m not sure if I’d buy a replacement given how faulty the newer screw system can be. My WG one has the original screw system and my RG one has the new system and one screw is feeling a little ‘clicky’. I was planning to take the RG one into the boutique to be looked at but just never thought this would happen to a brand new bracelet.


I am so sorry this happened to you! If you do end up repurchasing and you’re worried about it loosening, my SA mentioned they can send off to NY to get a treatment where they add gold (not glue) and it makes it more secure.


----------



## Fabfashion

sunshineshiney said:


> “if we just check it one more time…”
> 
> I had to jump on here about this! I could not find my Dad’s iPhone today. I thoroughly checked all the vehicles and a few obvious places in the house, the front yard and back yard. After about 45 minutes I grabbed his iPad and used the “Find my iPhone” feature and had it play a sound until I could find it.
> Behold - it was in one of the vehicles I thoroughly checked, on the side of the door. This was one of the first places I checked with my eyes and hands - I did not see it or feel it there.
> But as soon as it made a sound, I found it.
> 
> Now I know your lost bracelet doesn’t have a “find my Love Bracelet” option (Cartier should seriously consider added an embedded chip with the new screw system!) but this made me think of you and gave me hope your missing Love is back in your possession soon.


Wouldn’t that be nice if it has some kind of chip embedded inside the metal. No luck yet. I’ve already filed several lost property reports at my office, transit and police. I submitted an insurance claim but haven’t heard back yet. I think this turned me off from future Carter purchases. Just so disappointed. My SA here in Toronto was very sympathetic but there’s nothing he can do (also I bought this one in Honolulu while on vacay). I just hope June and the rest of the year will bring better juju.


----------



## Fabfashion

thepoohbear said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you! If you do end up repurchasing and you’re worried about it loosening, my SA mentioned they can send off to NY to get a treatment where they add gold (not glue) and it makes it more secure.


Thanks, @thepoohbear. I don’t know if I’ll buy anymore Cartier jewelry. Hubby is also quite adamant to not buy this brand anymore. I think I’ll also be worried when I wear any of my other 2 Love bracelets with 10D again. I’ll probably be checking it every few minutes to make sure it’s still on my wrist!


----------



## Lookelou

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, @thepoohbear. I don’t know if I’ll buy anymore Cartier jewelry. Hubby is also quite adamant to not buy this brand anymore. I think I’ll also be worried when I wear any of my other 2 Love bracelets with 10D again. I’ll probably be checking it every few minutes to make sure it’s still on my wrist!


Chiming in late here…but I just sent my pink rainbow love in for the “screw enhancement” so I will let you all know if it works when I receive it back.  I have 3 RG loves.  15 year one is old screw system and have NEVER had a screw even move let alone unscrew. The RG rainbow is 3 years old- and have taken it off only 2 times.  Took it off for a third time this February and have been screwing the dang thing multiple times a day- and yes- I know every trick- have been dealing with this for years!  The newest 10 diamond- got last June.  Had to tighten for about a month after putting back on in Feb, but now it is fine.  This new a screw system is a crapshoot!  All being said- I LOVE my Loves!  And I think I want a 4th one one day!!! If you get another- have it sent in for new screw enhancement immediately- it’s complimentary so Cartier know this is an issue!  Actually- this is my second Rainbow Love- cause the first one fell off- 2 times…so some are just not ever gonna work!!!


----------



## scheurin

Sorry no. At least mine didn't work with the new screw system. Finally gave up and had it glued


----------



## sunshineshiney

Lookelou said:


> Chiming in late here…but I just sent my pink rainbow love in for the “screw enhancement” so I will let you all know if it works when I receive it back.  I have 3 RG loves.  15 year one is old screw system and have NEVER had a screw even move let alone unscrew. The RG rainbow is 3 years old- and have taken it off only 2 times.  Took it off for a third time this February and have been screwing the dang thing multiple times a day- and yes- I know every trick- have been dealing with this for years!  The newest 10 diamond- got last June.  Had to tighten for about a month after putting back on in Feb, but now it is fine.  This new a screw system is a crapshoot!  All being said- I LOVE my Loves!  And I think I want a 4th one one day!!! If you get another- have it sent in for new screw enhancement immediately- it’s complimentary so Cartier know this is an issue!  Actually- this is my second Rainbow Love- cause the first one fell off- 2 times…so some are just not ever gonna work!!!


Did you receive your Love back from the "screw enhancement" yet?

Lately, I have been tightening mine 1-2x a week


----------



## sunshineshiney

Fabfashion said:


> Wouldn’t that be nice if it has some kind of chip embedded inside the metal. No luck yet. I’ve already filed several lost property reports at my office, transit and police. I submitted an insurance claim but haven’t heard back yet. I think this turned me off from future Carter purchases. Just so disappointed. My SA here in Toronto was very sympathetic but there’s nothing he can do (also I bought this one in Honolulu while on vacay). I just hope June and the rest of the year will bring better juju.


Any luck with the Love showing up? 

I had a Chanel WOC totally MIA the first week of June, up until two days ago (7.5 weeks total!) 
It is currently on it's way back to me. 
My situation gave me hope for your Love finding it's way back to you, too .


----------



## Fabfashion

Thanks for asking, @sunshineshiney. I do have fantastic news! The 2 sides of the bracelet were found and returned to me—separately so read on (it’s a long story). It was the most bizarre thing that ever happened to me. I meant to share this news sooner but I think I’ve got PTSD as a result of this experience. Every time I thought of popping by the forum to share, I just couldn’t bring myself to write anything. It was such an upsetting incident.

Anyhow, I lost my bracelet on Thursday, May 26th. I pretty much wrote it off as lost forever somewhere between my office building, the underground tunnel under the office, the subway and the commuter train. I only go into the office once a week on Thursdays. So the following Thursday I went into the office, entered the office building through the underground tunnel from the subway. BTW, I even went to the Lost & Found office at the commuter train building before work and inquired about my bracelet—no luck. Then around 10:45 am, I went back through the tunnel with a couple of colleagues to go to Starbucks and then returned the same way. You may be wondering why this is important. Well, I walked past the entrance between the tunnel and the subway 3 times by then. People can only enter the tunnel from the subway corridor if they have a security pass. There is a security desk there and before the pandemic, there would be a security officer sitting there. Now no one sits there. Then when I was leaving in the afternoon to go home, as I approached this security desk I noticed something on top of it. I couldn’t see what it was from a distant and as I got closer and closer, I didn’t want to get my hopes up. Then I saw this…




Can you believe it? It’s been a week and somehow a Good Samaritan left it there. I don’t know if it was sitting there all week and I missed it when I walked by several times or someone found it just that afternoon. Anyhow, this gave me idea to make a lost poster. I
went back to the office to make one and used the photo of the half bracelet that was found. I posted 30 posters on all the floors in my office, the tunnel and snuck a few into the subway corridor as well.

The next morning, I saw that someone had texted me during the night about finding the other side of my bracelet!!! I know it’s totally UNBELIEVABLE! I’m in awe of the generosity, integrity and kindness of Torontonians. Human kindness still exists! A cleaner that works in a different building but shares the same tunnel as my office building found the other half bracelet the day I lost it but it wasn’t until she saw the poster that she knew where to contact the owner. I picked it up the next day and gave her a small gift. She only works the evening shifts. She said she waited about 20 minutes when she first found it to see if anyone was coming back for it. I sent an email to her employer to commend her helpfulness and integrity. 

So here it is the unbelievable but true story of how the 2 parts of the bracelet were returned. I was in touch with my SA when I first lost it and he was checking to see what they could do. I texted him when I found the first half and he was sending a courier to pick it up and they were going to make me another half. Once I let him know I got the 2 halves back, he sent a courier to pick up and said they have an enhancement to fix the problem. I sent my other 2 Love bracelets in to be inspected as well. They were all sent to NYC. This new one and the pink gold with 10D which also has the new screw system got the enhancement. The WG with 10D is has the old screw system so nothing was done. It took 3 weeks to be returned to me. I haven’t worn any of them yet. Still a little worried but may put it on around the house just to be sure nothing is going to fall off again. I do have to say that my SA has been very supportive throughout the process which makes both my DH and I feel that we may buy Cartier again.


----------



## Chaton

@Fabfashion 
What a story!  It's a miracle you found it!  My advice is to use Loctite!!  I can't stress it enough!  Once you start stacking, it's the best security.  I currently wear the PG 4 diamond and PG 6 diamond Loves and NEVER have to worry about screws coming loose!


----------



## Fabfashion

Chaton said:


> @Fabfashion
> What a story!  It's a miracle you found it!  My advice is to use Loctite!!  I can't stress it enough!  Once you start stacking, it's the best security.  I currently wear the PG 4 diamond and PG 6 diamond Loves and NEVER have to worry about screws coming loose!


Thanks, @Chaton! I sometimes think I dreamt it all up! I don’t think I’m going to stack my Love together again. It was my very first time stacking 2 Love bracelets and wearing them out of the house. My SA said when they bump into each other, it loosens the screws. I don’t want to worry about it all the time. I also think the screws in the new one were already ‘off’ from the beginning as the 3 times I wore it before, the screws would be loose after a few hours of wear. Just glad it’s supposedly ‘fixed’ now. Will give it a test run and see how it goes.


----------



## A1aGypsy

What a GREAT story @Fabfashion. I needed to hear that today. I’m so happy for you.


----------



## Fabfashion

A1aGypsy said:


> What a GREAT story @Fabfashion. I needed to hear that today. I’m so happy for you.


This really reaffirmed for me that there’s good in the world, @A1aGypsy. Hope all’s okay with you.


----------



## etoile de mer

@Fabfashion  I saw your earlier posts and am so happy to hear that you found your bracelet...both halves! Wonderful story, yay for kind strangers!!


----------



## yayaisnan

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for asking, @sunshineshiney. I do have fantastic news! The 2 sides of the bracelet were found and returned to me—separately so read on (it’s a long story). It was the most bizarre thing that ever happened to me. I meant to share this news sooner but I think I’ve got PTSD as a result of this experience. Every time I thought of popping by the forum to share, I just couldn’t bring myself to write anything. It was such an upsetting incident.
> 
> Anyhow, I lost my bracelet on Thursday, May 26th. I pretty much wrote it off as lost forever somewhere between my office building, the underground tunnel under the office, the subway and the commuter train. I only go into the office once a week on Thursdays. So the following Thursday I went into the office, entered the office building through the underground tunnel from the subway. BTW, I even went to the Lost & Found office at the commuter train building before work and inquired about my bracelet—no luck. Then around 10:45 am, I went back through the tunnel with a couple of colleagues to go to Starbucks and then returned the same way. You may be wondering why this is important. Well, I walked past the entrance between the tunnel and the subway 3 times by then. People can only enter the tunnel from the subway corridor if they have a security pass. There is a security desk there and before the pandemic, there would be a security officer sitting there. Now no one sits there. Then when I was leaving in the afternoon to go home, as I approached this security desk I noticed something on top of it. I couldn’t see what it was from a distant and as I got closer and closer, I didn’t want to get my hopes up. Then I saw this…
> 
> View attachment 5576231
> 
> 
> Can you believe it? It’s been a week and somehow a Good Samaritan left it there. I don’t know if it was sitting there all week and I missed it when I walked by several times or someone found it just that afternoon. Anyhow, this gave me idea to make a lost poster. I
> went back to the office to make one and used the photo of the half bracelet that was found. I posted 30 posters on all the floors in my office, the tunnel and snuck a few into the subway corridor as well.
> 
> The next morning, I saw that someone had texted me during the night about finding the other side of my bracelet!!! I know it’s totally UNBELIEVABLE! I’m in awe of the generosity, integrity and kindness of Torontonians. Human kindness still exists! A cleaner that works in a different building but shares the same tunnel as my office building found the other half bracelet the day I lost it but it wasn’t until she saw the poster that she knew where to contact the owner. I picked it up the next day and gave her a small gift. She only works the evening shifts. She said she waited about 20 minutes when she first found it to see if anyone was coming back for it. I sent an email to her employer to commend her helpfulness and integrity.
> 
> So here it is the unbelievable but true story of how the 2 parts of the bracelet were returned. I was in touch with my SA when I first lost it and he was checking to see what they could do. I texted him when I found the first half and he was sending a courier to pick it up and they were going to make me another half. Once I let him know I got the 2 halves back, he sent a courier to pick up and said they have an enhancement to fix the problem. I sent my other 2 Love bracelets in to be inspected as well. They were all sent to NYC. This new one and the pink gold with 10D which also has the new screw system got the enhancement. The WG with 10D is has the old screw system so nothing was done. It took 3 weeks to be returned to me. I haven’t worn any of them yet. Still a little worried but may put it on around the house just to be sure nothing is going to fall off again. I do have to say that my SA has been very supportive throughout the process which makes both my DH and I feel that we may buy Cartier again.


omg thank god!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> @Fabfashion  I saw your earlier posts and am so happy to hear that you found your bracelet...both halves! Wonderful story, yay for kind strangers!!


Thanks, @etoile de mer! I’m still pinching myself. Still a bit skittish about wearing the bracelet though but hopefully the enhancement will hold. I wonder why Cartier doesn’t just update/enhance all the screws on the bracelets before selling them given this known issue.


----------



## xblackxstarx

This is scary to read. I've been wearing my love for 10 years now and it's never fallen off. I do check the screws everyday but never have tightened them. I plan to create the kylie jenner stack of 5 so i'm now really worried its a bad idea due to the screws


----------



## Fabfashion

xblackxstarx said:


> This is scary to read. I've been wearing my love for 10 years now and it's never fallen off. I do check the screws everyday but never have tightened them. I plan to create the kylie jenner stack of 5 so i'm now really worried its a bad idea due to the screws


@xblackxstarx, if you plan to stack and don’t plan to take them off/on then consider using Loctite like some of the members here do. There are a few threads on that topic. Do share pic of your stack when you get them on.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Fabfashion said:


> @xblackxstarx, if you plan to stack and don’t plan to take them off/on then consider using Loctite like some of the members here do. There are a few threads on that topic. Do share pic of your stack when you get them on.




So far I only have 2 one cuff and one full bracelet as I'm trying to be 100% about the stack and sizing. As i'm also trying to lose excess weight I gained in my pregnancies I'm also unsure on if I need to be cautious with sizing too big. I'm not sure how much wrist size can change with weight loss but i'm currently in a size 18 love bracelet and cuff and have about 2 stone to lose realistically possibly 3 if i aim for pre pregnancy weight but that may never happen. 
At the moment i'm trying to decide if I should get a 17 bracelet or go for a 19 next. I have no idea how much bigger a 19 will be . 
I'm stuck on whether to


----------



## Fabfashion

xblackxstarx said:


> So far I only have 2 one cuff and one full bracelet as I'm trying to be 100% about the stack and sizing. As i'm also trying to lose excess weight I gained in my pregnancies I'm also unsure on if I need to be cautious with sizing too big. I'm not sure how much wrist size can change with weight loss but i'm currently in a size 18 love bracelet and cuff and have about 2 stone to lose realistically possibly 3 if i aim for pre pregnancy weight but that may never happen.
> At the moment i'm trying to decide if I should get a 17 bracelet or go for a 19 next. I have no idea how much bigger a 19 will be .
> I'm stuck on whether to


You may want to check the stacking thread on the size. I know that if you’re stacking the regular Love bracelet, you’ll want them to be in the same size otherwise they’ll cross over each other. My first bracelet is a 17 then my second is 18. When I tried to wear them together one time, they would roll over one another. May be wait until your weight stabilizes and then decide. I gained about 15 lbs during the pandemic and recently lost it. I noticed that my size 17 bracelet feels a bit more comfortable now. It’s not a huge difference but it just feels a bit better. Also, I think I read somewhere on the forum that if you’re stacking the regular Love with the cuff, the size is a bit different too to get them to be the same diameter. Good luck!


----------



## Fabfashion

Wanted to provide a quick update on the screw enhancement. I wore the bracelet for a whole week since last Wednesday and so far so good. I work from home so just desk work, driving here and there, nothing strenuous. I checked morning and evening and both screws remain in place without needing to tighten. Wish Cartier would just update the screws or already include the enhancement into the screw system before selling the Love bracelets to avoid this type of situation. 

I thought I‘d also mention that with the enhancement, when you screw the screws in, you’ll feel the little clicks similar to dialing the lock on a locker or an old type of safe. Next I’ll try my pink gold 10D that they also added an enhancement. No stacking though.


----------



## scheurin

As I said didn't work for me


----------



## Fabfashion

scheurin said:


> As I said didn't work for me


@scheurin, hope you don’t mind me asking. Did the screws continue to loosen after the enhancement? Just would like to know what to watch out for. I haven’t tried on my PG one yet. Will do so tonight.


----------



## scheurin

Fabfashion said:


> @scheurin, hope you don’t mind me asking. Did the screws continue to loosen after the enhancement? Just would like to know what to watch out for. I haven’t tried on my PG one yet. Will do so tonight.


Yes, I had the old mechanism which was not working probably on one Love ... and the exchanged new one is even worse  Wish I hadn't made the exchange and definitely are not going for changing it on my other ones, too.


----------



## scheurin

... I have some problems understanding why Cartier can't get this right after 53 or so years of the Love?


----------



## jaskg144

scheurin said:


> ... I have some problems understanding why Cartier can't get this right after 53 or so years of the Love?



They had it right the first time, I don't know why they ever changed it   I know they didn't want people losing screws... but now people are losing whole bracelets.


----------



## Fabfashion

scheurin said:


> Yes, I had the old mechanism which was not working probably on one Love ... and the exchanged new one is even worse  Wish I hadn't made the exchange and definitely are not going for changing it on my other ones, too.


Thanks for letting me know. I’m sorry to hear that. I’m nervous about mine and kept checking throughout the day. I prefer my JuC, no checking needed.


----------



## lilpikachu

scheurin said:


> ... I have some problems understanding why Cartier can't get this right after 53 or so years of the Love?


I agree.

I’ve worn my YG LOVE for over 10 years, have never taken it off since it was put onto my wrist by my SA and the screws have never moved (I still check them everyday but so far, so good).

If I was starting my Cartier jewellery collection now and wanted something from the LOVE collection, I’d probably go for the cuff instead.  I know it’s not the same as having the full bracelet but with all these screw issues people are having, it just seems like the quality isn’t there anymore.  

I don’t know if this is because people tend to stack nowadays (I don’t personally) and if that is also contributing to the loosening but given the cost of these pieces, I don’t think it’s right that you need to be paranoid about your jewellery falling off.  

Just get the JUC… although I have heard about people losing those/it falling off as well.  They should have left the old locking mechanism on that too (the one that looks like a snowman).  I have one from 2014 and cannot get it off without assistance.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for asking, @sunshineshiney. I do have fantastic news! The 2 sides of the bracelet were found and returned to me—separately so read on (it’s a long story). It was the most bizarre thing that ever happened to me. I meant to share this news sooner but I think I’ve got PTSD as a result of this experience. Every time I thought of popping by the forum to share, I just couldn’t bring myself to write anything. It was such an upsetting incident.
> 
> Anyhow, I lost my bracelet on Thursday, May 26th. I pretty much wrote it off as lost forever somewhere between my office building, the underground tunnel under the office, the subway and the commuter train. I only go into the office once a week on Thursdays. So the following Thursday I went into the office, entered the office building through the underground tunnel from the subway. BTW, I even went to the Lost & Found office at the commuter train building before work and inquired about my bracelet—no luck. Then around 10:45 am, I went back through the tunnel with a couple of colleagues to go to Starbucks and then returned the same way. You may be wondering why this is important. Well, I walked past the entrance between the tunnel and the subway 3 times by then. People can only enter the tunnel from the subway corridor if they have a security pass. There is a security desk there and before the pandemic, there would be a security officer sitting there. Now no one sits there. Then when I was leaving in the afternoon to go home, as I approached this security desk I noticed something on top of it. I couldn’t see what it was from a distant and as I got closer and closer, I didn’t want to get my hopes up. Then I saw this…
> 
> View attachment 5576231
> 
> 
> Can you believe it? It’s been a week and somehow a Good Samaritan left it there. I don’t know if it was sitting there all week and I missed it when I walked by several times or someone found it just that afternoon. Anyhow, this gave me idea to make a lost poster. I
> went back to the office to make one and used the photo of the half bracelet that was found. I posted 30 posters on all the floors in my office, the tunnel and snuck a few into the subway corridor as well.
> 
> The next morning, I saw that someone had texted me during the night about finding the other side of my bracelet!!! I know it’s totally UNBELIEVABLE! I’m in awe of the generosity, integrity and kindness of Torontonians. Human kindness still exists! A cleaner that works in a different building but shares the same tunnel as my office building found the other half bracelet the day I lost it but it wasn’t until she saw the poster that she knew where to contact the owner. I picked it up the next day and gave her a small gift. She only works the evening shifts. She said she waited about 20 minutes when she first found it to see if anyone was coming back for it. I sent an email to her employer to commend her helpfulness and integrity.
> 
> So here it is the unbelievable but true story of how the 2 parts of the bracelet were returned. I was in touch with my SA when I first lost it and he was checking to see what they could do. I texted him when I found the first half and he was sending a courier to pick it up and they were going to make me another half. Once I let him know I got the 2 halves back, he sent a courier to pick up and said they have an enhancement to fix the problem. I sent my other 2 Love bracelets in to be inspected as well. They were all sent to NYC. This new one and the pink gold with 10D which also has the new screw system got the enhancement. The WG with 10D is has the old screw system so nothing was done. It took 3 weeks to be returned to me. I haven’t worn any of them yet. Still a little worried but may put it on around the house just to be sure nothing is going to fall off again. I do have to say that my SA has been very supportive throughout the process which makes both my DH and I feel that we may buy Cartier again.


I read this but never got around to replying - I was (and still am) over the moon that both halves of your bracelet found it's way back to you !!! I truly believed in my heart of hearts it would miraculously return, even though it seemed impossible. I hope the enhancement fully secures your newer Loves. What a happy ending .


----------

